# Talbot County Roll Call/Review



## SlipperyHill Mo

I guess they deleted the old thread, lets get a roll call of Talbot county hunters, name of club,general location and any scouting news, food plot pics, or kills during the season.

Slippery Hill Hunting Club
Camp off Po Biddy Rd.
Mo


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

We will be there we hunt a 600 acre club off james posey road. USA hunting Club.

They have come in and clear cut 90 acres and select cut another 300 acres and left one serious mess. Have been seeing a few decent bucks on my camera though.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Big Buck Hunting Club
Located a few miles outside of Woodland along railroad tracks off of Tax (Tack) Rd. which is a dirt road between the highway heading into Woodland and Pleasant Valley Road. Been hunting there almost 20 years.


----------



## win280

Hunt private land east of woodland on 36.
575 acres 3 members since 1980. 
I seen a  big hog last March on my land.Couldn't get a shot.
Seen more hog sign this summer than ever. Ya'll killem if you see them.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Poplar Trace Rd. off Hwy 80 east of Talbotton, 2500 acres.


----------



## AHP

Off of Highway 90, between Talbotton & Junction City. Clover plots, grain sorghum & cowpeas are all up and being hit. Will plant fall/winter plots during opening weekend of bow season in between hunts. 

Good Luck To All This Year & God Bless.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Talbot County BuckBusters, 442 acres, located on Poplar Trace Rd between Hwy 80 and Hwy 208. Actually I think we back up/border to the USA Hunting club.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Talbot County BuckBusters, 442 acres, located on Poplar Trace Rd between Hwy 80 and Hwy 208. Actually I think we back up/border to the USA Hunting club.




Yeah we are neighbors, we are across the street from your club I think. How far down Poplar Trace are y'all?


----------



## triple play

46 Hunt Club off Pobiddy Rd.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Yeah we are neighbors, we are across the street from your club I think. How far down Poplar Trace are y'all?



We're about a 1/4-1/2 mile from hwy 208, on the left heading away from 208


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Need some more responses, where are all of the Talbot hunters?

My report, hot as hades.

GAbuckhunter88, we have the 80 acre tract just Nort of your property.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

We just completed our summer/pre season workday this past weekend. Got all our roads, trails, and plots mowed. Waiting to see on planting for the fall due to the fact that the timber thinning project they started in February isnt complete and the company says they're coming back. Now, if we only could tell them when and when not to. But as far as our part of the county, it was hot as well.

Lots of tracks seen. Acorns seem to be in good abundance this year from what I saw on the limbs. Muscadines too.


----------



## ehunt

hickory ridge hunt club
305 ac. shiloh harris talbot line
400ac.manchester meriwether talbot line runs through camp
275ac. taylor co. hwy80and 19
 turkey season was awesome this year
deer at shiloh tract love the "trophy rock"


----------



## bassman bo

Po boys hunting club, 425 acres on hwy 208 just east of the end of poplar trace rd. Starting my 30th year on this property.


----------



## jeffdavis20

Talbot County Gun Club, Teal Road and Dennis Creek (water tower), 613 acres.  Been here a while.  I will second the clear cutting comment above.  They cut us last year and left a huge mess with the roads and such.  We did kill a nice 10 and 8 last year though.  Looking forward to get things started this year!!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

We have several Durana clover plots but plant a wheat, oats crimson clover mix in the fall. we also mix  some brassicas and radishes in the mix. We will be planting the weekend after Labor Day weather permitting


----------



## win280

We are planting into perrennial clover plots this year.Adding a little wheat to help the clover get established.


----------



## win280

Leaving today to go down for the weekend. Hope ya'll have a great weekend. Stop by if you get a chance.
B


----------



## He Who Hunts

Went down on Sunday to put up stands, etc. ... jumped up some does and their fawns ... saw a few fresh rubs where I assume they'd rubbed the velvet off. Praying for cooler weather.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Went down this past weekend and put in 6 plots, man it was nice and cool Saturday night- 56 degrees Sunday morning. Sure is dry, we need some rain too. The Flint was down pretty good at Po Biddy bridge.


----------



## win280

Seeing more does and fawns than in the last few years.
Somebody hit a six pt in front of the house last week.No brow tines 2 1/2 yr old. Would have been a good one next year.
Put our plots in and reeeaaallllllyyyy need some rain.


----------



## The Termite

Slippery Hill work weekend and I can't wait to get all those plots planted.  Let me know how I can assist!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Well I am leave at lunch today to go put in food plots tomorrow and be in the tree early early early Saturday Morning. Good luck to yall.


----------



## win280

The Termite said:


> Slippery Hill work weekend and I can't wait to get all those plots planted.  Let me know how I can assist!



You could come over and bushhog my yard


----------



## riddler

We are on Hwy 96 between Junction City and Geneva.  Family Land


----------



## win280

Got 1 3/10 rain Saturday evening just east of Woodland.


----------



## jeffdavis20

win280 said:


> Got 1 3/10 rain Saturday evening just east of Woodland.



Thanks for the update we just got our plots in and were looking for some rain!


----------



## win280

No rain this week and looks like none next week.Guess I have to start watering the food plots


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody do any bow hunting this past week?


----------



## win280

I didn't but saw a lot of deer feeding in the fields between 12-2 in the afternoon


----------



## He Who Hunts

Went down with the crossbow this past weekend. Saw five does and one unidentified right at dark. Had about a 15 yard shot on a doe I had a staring contest with for about five minutes yesterday morning, but the only thing sticking out from behind a tree before it bolted was its head and neck and I didn't want to risk a shot with a crossbow bolt at its neck. All deer seen were between 9:30 and 9:50 a.m. except the one right at dark.

Starting to see fresh scrapes and there were quite a few fresh rubs in the woods.

Otherwise, it was hot, hot, hot!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Going down this weekend to water food plots and hunt if its not too dang hot!! Forecast for Sat is a high of 94  and 92 on Sunday and a zero chance of rain all this week. Come on cooler weather.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Good luck SouthPaw ... It was so hot this past weekend that Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning I wore nothing but a lightweight mesh ghillie suit with boxer shorts and no shirt underneath. It still felt like a sauna.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

He Who Hunts said:


> Good luck SouthPaw ... It was so hot this past weekend that Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning I wore nothing but a lightweight mesh ghillie suit with boxer shorts and no shirt underneath. It still felt like a sauna.




Thanks, my main reason for going down is to water our plots to keep them from burning up. Hate to put all the time and money in on planting them to see them dry up and die. The timber company is also thinning some of our land and I wanted to see how that's going.
I do plan on hunting the mornings until it gets hot which will probably be around 9am.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Talbot.*



SouthPaw Draw said:


> Anybody do any bow hunting this past week?



I hunted last wed. evening and thur. morning.  Saw nothing, was too hot and came home. This weather needs to break before I go again.   Glad we held off on planting our plots this season..  We plan on planting the first of Oct.


----------



## NDLucas

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Poplar Trace Rd. off Hwy 80 east of Talbotton, 2500 acres.



Checking in myself. I'm on the west of Talbot county, close to the county line off of 315. Small private tract of ~100 acres.


I know just where that is. Across from the Oliver family homeplace. Nice area.


----------



## NDLucas

jeffdavis20 said:


> Talbot County Gun Club, Teal Road and Dennis Creek (water tower), 613 acres.  Been here a while.  I will second the clear cutting comment above.  They cut us last year and left a huge mess with the roads and such.  We did kill a nice 10 and 8 last year though.  Looking forward to get things started this year!!



Yup, I've seen one of your guys on the left side in orange in a tripod of some sort overlooking a clearcut last year. I was going north on Teal towards Dennis Creek Rd. Good looking place.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

NDLucas said:


> Checking in myself. I'm on the west of Talbot county, close to the county line off of 315. Small private tract of ~100 acres.
> 
> 
> I know just where that is. Across from the Oliver family homeplace. Nice area.



That's our property, they are suppose to be cutting the track up by 80, guess I'll see tomorrow what kind of mess they made!!


----------



## dawg2

Southern Hunting Associates 1400 Acres off HWY 36 just outside of Waverly Hall.  

We planted all of our food plots last weekend.  Very hot & dry.  We need the rain or we'll be hunting over dirt.  

Haven't seen any deer yet they are still moving at night because of the heat.  But I have seen several active scrapes.  Looks like it will be a good year.


----------



## deerhunter1970

Russeau Hunt Club, 400 ac.Hwy 80 right at the Taylor County line. Club has been there 36 years.


----------



## brunofishing

Private 2000 in geneva on 41 and 80.


----------



## turkey foot

Dusty Pines club on Rough Edge Rd. 450 acres, there cutting pine there also.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Any rain reports from the last 2 weeks. Should have some this past weekend.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Any rain reports from the last 2 weeks. Should have some this past weekend.


According to this USGS gauge in Carsonville, we got 6 inches in the last 24 hrs. WOW

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?02347500


----------



## win280

Had 1.5" at 2;00 on Sunday P.M. .Food plots should be good and wet. With the cooler temps the food plots should start really growing.
Hope everyone got their food plots planted before the rain.


----------



## riddler

We planted on Saturday just as the rain started.  Should be good timing.


----------



## SOTL

Found four new scrapes since Yesterday.  All on the same road.  Rut might be early this year.


----------



## NDLucas

Pics from the past few days show youngish bucks fighting a bit in my neck of the county. Saw three new scrapes in my area today as well. My old monarch showed up on queue this week too. Been watching him for 5+ years now. He's every bit of 7-8yrs old this year. Not a high scorer, but plenty of character. I may have to take him this year. He looks good health-wise though. It'll be hard to take him though. I might shed a tear or two over it. I've watched him under me for so many years now.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

My rain guage last Friday my rain guage had 5 inches.


----------



## triple play

Anybody get hit by army worms before the rain. I know someone just off Pobiddy that lost 3 out of 5 food plots to them.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody goin to give the muzzleloader a try this weekend?
What about reports of any oaks dropping?


----------



## win280

I'll be giving it a go. White Oaks are spotty. dropping some green ones. Red and water oaks are dropping.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

win280 said:


> I'll be giving it a go. White Oaks are spotty. dropping some green ones. Red and water oaks are dropping.



Yeah most of the white oaks I've seen are dropping because of squirrels. I think it may still be early for the whiteoaks.


----------



## The Termite

Slippery Hill Lets hit some deer! Come on boys lay off the Mist and lets drop some DEER!


----------



## PHIL M

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Yeah most of the white oaks I've seen are dropping because of squirrels. I think it may still be early for the whiteoaks.



When is the rut?...


----------



## He Who Hunts

Those in our club hunting this past weekend reported seeing a handful of does, but not the first antler seen. Did see some new rubs on a creek bottom on hardwoods as big around as my thigh. The shavings underneath looked almost like saw dust and he'd torn up the little trees all around the bigger trees too. Good luck to all on the gun opener.


----------



## win280

Saw some bucks this weekend, But it was at night on the side of the road.. Didn't seem to be moving much during the daylight. Come on cooler weather.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

PHIL M said:


> When is the rut?...



When you show up at the club to hunt. You coming down this weekend?


----------



## triple play

Saw several does and small bucks-too hot.


----------



## AHP

Heading to the woods this weekend, anybody got reports for the area? Weather looks like it will be nice once the wind settles down.

How much rain did we pick up this week?

Good luck to all and God bless.


----------



## win280

AHP said:


> Heading to the woods this weekend, anybody got reports for the area? Weather looks like it will be nice once the wind settles down.
> 
> How much rain did we pick up this week?
> 
> Good luck to all and God bless.



We had a heavy dew one day. Does that count?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

I bet its been 3 weeks since we have had any rain.
Did see some fresh scrapes and rubs this apst weekend.
Bucks still are not interested in the does yet. Watched a 7 pointer feed in a plot with 4 other does Saturday evening for over an hour and he acted like they were not even there.


----------



## win280

Saw 2 young bucks traveling together Sat. A.M.
Older bucks starting to get interested in a girlfriend.
Seen a young buck make a scrape.Hocks not black at all.


----------



## brunofishing

I saw a nice buck about 6:45 am on the dirtroad while on my way to the stand, but no one saw any bucks from the stand, all slick heads.


----------



## gregj

Opening morning  ,  one member  shot an  8 pointer, his first  branched antlered  buck.  That was all that was seen in the am.  A couple of does were seen in the evening  but 
none of them offered a good shot,  or at least  thats what  was reported by  members.  We didn't hear  much  shooting  near our club at all.  We are off Anderson rd..


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

New to Talbot county, just got a 50 acre tract for the season going to be down putting stands up this weekend.  Any pointers for this area?


----------



## win280

Peak of rut is Nov. 10th.Lots of yotes and hogs in some areas.You can see rattlesnakes and copperheads.What part of the county are you hunting?


----------



## brunofishing

Nice 10 shot on our place tue. morning, chacing a doe, with some stanky black hocks.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

brunofishing said:


> Nice 10 shot on our place tue. morning, chacing a doe, with some stanky black hocks.


What part of Talbot you guys in?


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Im gonna be off of 315 right past the split with 208 off of Taylor rd.


----------



## brunofishing

Geneva


----------



## win280

Heres one I killed Friday Evening.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

win280 said:


> Heres one I killed Friday Evening.



Nice.

Any details on the hunt?


----------



## NDLucas

HEARDHUNTER said:


> Im gonna be off of 315 right past the split with 208 off of Taylor rd.



Shoot me a PM. I'm within earshot of that area.


----------



## win280

Hunting a hay field. Had 2 does come out in front of me about 300 yards away. I hit my grunt call and was expecting a buck to come out behind them, but this buck came out to my right about 250 yards aross the field. He topped a rise in the field and saw the does and watched them for 5 minutes. He then started running for the woods to my left , I stopped him with a another grunt call.He was @ 100 yards. He weighed 210 lbs live weight, aged him @ 4 1/2 yrs old.Hocks were barely stained.


----------



## Canuck5

Nice buck Win280!!!!!!  

One of the guys at Slippery Hill took this one, this morning.


----------



## Canuck5

Some pics of the rack


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Nice Talbot buck, congrats to you. I was wondering if any chasing was going on or about to start.


----------



## win280

Great buck from slippery hill Hunt club. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## riddler

Gotta love today's technology.. This post is coming from the stand. One doe spotted so far.


----------



## The Termite

Way to go JIM CHAMBERS.....  The moon was holding water this weekend, so I guess your Grand Daddy was right!  Nice 4 wheeler!


----------



## jeffdavis20

2 does and 7 pointer shot at our club off Dennis Creek and Teal Road this weekend.  Some chasing was seen.  This cold snap coming Thursday should make things interesting for sure!


----------



## win280

Heres a buck I killed off my 5 acres on Sat.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Win280, I thought that first deer was nice, but the mass on the recent post is unbelievable. Congrats on a productive season.


----------



## Canuck5

Wow, Win280!!!!!!!!  Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Nice deer cant wait to get in the stand and start hunting.  Just put our stands up this weekend.


----------



## win280

Thanks guys.
I saw him Sat. morning but wouldn''t shoot because he was on my neighbors land .
I saw him Sat P.M. at 300 yards up the powerline in the same place as in the A.M.  grunted to him loud and hard. Made him stop and turn in my direction.He looked and came toward me about 10-15 yards and cut into the woods.I watched 5 does come down the powerline and started feeding on a white Oak tree in the yard.
Had some women stop and start yelling about all the deer in the yard.A man stopped and must have seen me looking at them from my stand. They left after all the deer had run back into the woods.
I thought the hunt was over for the day.
This buck came out not from where I had seen him earlier,but from the other direction. I had to get my gun and get set up on him on the other side of my box stand. Thought he was going to get away, I shot him and he ran around my barn and laid down beside my muscadine vines. It was a great day of hunting.He is indeed a great Talbot Co. buck that I was fortunate enough to kill.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Nice Buck!!!

Massive brow tines


----------



## jarrettdavis

Has anybody seen any rutting acitivity in Talbot yet? Me and my brother are heading down in the morning. 

Anybody else going down for a long weekend?


----------



## win280

Bucks are chasing, necks are swelling and hocks are getting stinky.Should be a great weekend for deer hunting.


----------



## riddler

WIN280....  What part of Talbot County you in?


----------



## win280

I hunt in the northern part of the county.


----------



## triple play

Young bucks have been chasing for over a week off Pobiddy Rd. One nice 10 pt was killed as well as two 8s in the last week on our club.


----------



## brunofishing

jarrettdavis said:


> Has anybody seen any rutting acitivity in Talbot yet? Me and my brother are heading down in the morning.
> 
> Anybody else going down for a long weekend?



The action has picked up a lot for us in the last 5 days.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

New to the county, are there any good processors?


----------



## triple play

*Pobiddy 10 pt*

Halloween 10 pt


----------



## hunter eric

Nice! I cant tell from the photo.....is he "rutting"?
Are his hocks stained and smelly? Was he chaising?


----------



## triple play

Hocks were stained pretty good. He was not chasing at that time. I do believe I saw him earlier following a doe. Neck was swelled a little.


----------



## win280

Great buck triple play!!!!!!


----------



## He Who Hunts

HEARDHUNTER said:


> New to the county, are there any good processors?



Depends on where you are at in the county. We've been going to Johnny Chapman's in Woodland for nearly 20 years and he does a good job. $65 for regular cut and he charges a little extra for sausage and that kind of thing.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Where is that located?


----------



## riddler

We use Fuller's in Geneva.  Very good people.


----------



## win280

Just got a phone call from another member.Members wife killed 2 -8 pt bucks today. Said they were chasing, necks swollen, stinky hocks. Should be a good weekend for killing deers.


----------



## NDLucas

Yep, sounded like WW3 in my area this evening. I take that to mean a lot of movement.


----------



## Canuck5

*Slippery Hill deer*

177 lb 8 point taken last night


----------



## riddler

We did not have any chasing yet this weekend on our place.  Lots of deer seen and several small bucks cruising.  Also had lots of trail cam activity on a scrape with the majority of the pictures being does and small bucks.  Calm before the storm.  It should rock next week.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

My dad killed a big 10 down there. I will get some pictures up later on.


----------



## brunofishing

We had some nice bucks killed this week, fat necks, and they all were chacing does. It looks like the rut is on,on our place.


----------



## win280

Good buck Canuck5.


----------



## T/C 300 MAG

177 lb 8 point taken last night 

Was he killed off dennis creek?


----------



## Canuck5

Thanks Win280!

T/C 300, he was taken off of a property on James Posey Road, near Po Biddy Rd, east of Talbotton on 80/22


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Where at off of James posey road are you Canuck? We hunt off of James Posey as well. We are USA hunting club.


----------



## dmc308

Heading down with Triple Play tonight to hunt till Sunday off Pobiddy. Hope the ladies are in the mood and we timed it right.


----------



## win280

dmc308 said:


> Heading down with Triple Play tonight to hunt till Sunday off Pobiddy. Hope the ladies are in the mood and we timed it right.



I think you are on target. Shoot straight.


----------



## dmc308

It appears to be on.  Saw 5 differnt bucks chasing (no shooters) this morning.  Next few days should be great.


----------



## riddler

Heading down in the morning.  Should have a report Thursday afternoon after hunting.


----------



## Canuck5

GaBuck!  Cross the bridge, go past the gray (?) house on the right, that sometimes has the large motor home parked there and the entrance to our property is on the right where the road bends to the left.  We're on the right hand side ... just a small tract of 80 acres there.  Slippery Hill Hunt Club


----------



## He Who Hunts

HEARDHUNTER said:


> Where is that located?



Sorry, I've been out of computer contact for awhile. Chapman's is located in downtown Woodland. He has a big sign in his front yard (plantation-looking house) and the processing business is on a side street behind the house. The house is on the right if you're coming from Manchester and on the left coming from the other direction.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

They were moving this morning.  Saw one doe, and there were a lot of shots around me.


----------



## riddler

I hunted Thursday evening through Sunday morning.  Saw deer everytime I was in the stand.  Killed an 7-pointer Saturday evening.  One other guy missed a big one.  We are seeing bucks just cruising moving about all day long.  Not really any chasing but I am sure it is going on.  Went to Fuller's Deer Processing and they were getting quite a few bucks in there as well.  Talked to some other hunters and heard mixed results, some chasing and some were just seeing does.


----------



## redneck2434

*talbot county*

Got this one saturday mornin chasin a doe.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Hunted over the weekend. We are just now seeing signs of chasin and alot of fresh scrapes too. Of course I also saw lots of yearling deer with their mommas still? Can't explain that one, I would think with momma going into heat she would run her little ones off. I think for our property it will peak in the next week especially when this rain moves out and the cold front comes in.


----------



## win280

Thats a really good buck redneck2434.What part of talbot you hunting?
South paw draw, I saw 9 does Friday evening No bucks.
Saturday saw does off and on all day No bucks.
Saturday evening hunt saw 1 fawn and 1 big bobcat. I think the bobcat had the deer scared to feed in the food plot.
Scrapes still being hit, but I think the temps have them moving a lot at night. Good luck to ya'll shoot straight.


----------



## redneck2434

Thanks! We hunt off of Allen Mill RD. In between James Posey and Highway 80.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

redneck2434 said:


> Got this one saturday mornin chasin a doe.



That is an excellent Talbot buck. Congrats to you, your definitely doing better than me. I've saw one shooter all season and that's over 60 hrs. on the stand by my last count!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SouthPaw Draw said:


> That is an excellent Talbot buck. Congrats to you, your definitely doing better than me. I've saw one shooter all season and that's over 60 hrs. on the stand by my last count!





redneck2434 said:


> Got this one saturday mornin chasin a doe.



Congrats on an excellent buck, Mark.

Hey SouthPaw, guess where that came from.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Hoping they will be moving this weekend.  Saw some nice fresh scrapes this past weekend.


----------



## jarrettdavis

Any late week update's guys? Heading down tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully they're still running.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

My Dad missed a big 10pt Tuesday afternoon. Him and a basket 8 were running a doe hard. I think it is on right now. I saw 42 deer last weekend and heard a lot of chasing. To bad I will be at the beach for Thanksgiving! He said the buck was 140+!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Total of four Bucks killed this year off our lease so far.  One was a pretty nice 3.5 yr 8 point.  Others were 2.5 yr olds.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

redneck2434 said:


> Got this one saturday mornin chasin a doe.



Nice one.. congrats


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Congrats on an excellent buck, Mark.
> 
> Hey SouthPaw, guess where that came from.




Not sure John, where?


----------



## win280

Anybody going to be hunting over thanksgiving holiday?


----------



## huntinga

Things very slow. Number of deer seen is down from years past. Never did really see and hard rutting going on. Going to be a weird year. 

Hunting near Geneva.


----------



## jeffdavis20

Was down this past weekend at our club over off Dennis Creek Road.  A big boy 10 pointer killed by a member of our club.  It was in full rut.  Neck was swollen and hocks you could smell from a ways away.  Another member had a buck chasing he could not get on.

Was at Fuller's Processing yesterday picking up a deer and asked him about the rut.  His response "Go look in the cooler and you tell me".  Cooler had three rows of nothing but bucks from Talbot and Taylor counties.  Some really big boys in there.  He said the bucks started coming in heavy last week and he expected to last through the Thanksgiving weekend.  

Seems things are still active down our way.........


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Just got home and none of us saw deer but my brother.  He killed a doe, lots of sign just not moving during the day.


----------



## jarrettdavis

Hopefully with the cold front moving in, the number of people going to the woods this weekend and the rutting activity it'll get them moving during the day.

We're leaving Thursday after some Thanksgiving lunch. Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## RangerZ21

I hunt off of Chestnut Ridge Road, near 116, and it actually is just getting started on our property.  But kinda confusing if you ask me. We had a good 8 point shot Nov, 15th and his hocks were dark and wet and neck was swolen chasing does.  Another good 8 killed this past Sunday at 11 am, Hocks DRY and no neck swollen.  I saw 11 deer total, most does, but 3 bucks just cruising.
Went to Chapmans, and Johnnie confirmed that 5 miles down the road it is on, and 5 miles north it is about over, and where I am at it is just gettings started...... this is what I mean about confusing, but I can say that this past Sunday, was the most activity I had seen, scrapes everywhere and the deer were roaming.  Looks like the same as 5 years ago, when Thanksgiving on our property was the time to be in the woods.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Thanksgiving has always been the ticket for us on our Woodland property. Though we've seen cruising in the middle of November in the past, the hardcore chasing of the big boys is usually around Thanksgiving for us for some reason.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

For us on out property east of Talbotton the peak of the rut is usually around the 16th. This year it seems way off. Was down last weekend and saw fresh scrapes, I assume it is still going on or maybe just gettin cranked up? Going to try and get down there for Saturday and Sunday to see.


----------



## riddler

It is usually over for us by Thanksgiving.  Looking at past years, around Nov 10th - 14th is our best time.  Not muhch action last weekend for us.


----------



## brunofishing

I got a visit from the warden this weekend, Has he been to any of yalls place this year?


----------



## T/C 300 MAG

Heard they had a duck hole staked out Saturday PM.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Yeah, he came by our place as well. Came in and walked in to our stands.


----------



## jeffdavis20

How has everyone been doing?  Been slow around our place the last two weeks


----------



## ehunt

i seen 1 deer 3pt. friday afternoon. and 1 doe was killed friday afternoon. in shiloh


----------



## brunofishing

Slow Slow Slow, I havent seen I decient buck in 2 weeks.


----------



## BIGABOW

I've got friends that hunt off hwy 80 just before Pobiddy rd. One member killed a nice 8 last Saturday(sorry no pics or score)


----------



## NDLucas

BIGABOW said:


> I've got friends that hunt off hwy 80 just before Pobiddy rd. One member killed a nice 8 last Saturday(sorry no pics or score)



Leased from HO?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

My dad killed this big 10 back the first weekend of November.


----------



## riddler

Very Slow on here now.  Has everyone given up.  We have not been on our place in several weeks now.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

I am heading down thursday morning to hunt through sunday.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

We'll be down tomorrow, going to be windy.


----------



## BIGABOW

NDLucas said:


> Leased from HO?



Yea 10-4, members include TW,AW,BD,MB,


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Hunted wed. -fri.......*

Saw two Does Wed. evening.  Decided to let them walk.  Been a long season. I was provided several opportunities to shoot a deer,but let them walk waiting on that shooter Buck which never appeared. All i can ask for is an opportunity which I had several for Does throughout the season.  Oh well,  already looking forward to next year.. Our club ended the season with 4 Bucks killed and 4 Does ( that i know of).


----------



## win280

Had a great deer season this year. All 3 members limited out on bucks and killed 9 does.
I killed 2 quallity bucks this year that are the best I;ve ever killed. Come on turkey season.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

One nice 8 killed at our club and 2 does.


----------



## win280

Any turkey hunters this year?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Our club is approximately 5 miles east of woodland, off Anderson Rd.. Any one have any storm damage reports from that area?


----------



## win280

Most all the damage was north of Manchester at the MH park on 41and traveled E.N.E. ended up in Barnesville then on to Madision.
A lot of damage in a 1/4 mile wide area but traveled a long way.
Prayers sent to all that lost anything in this storm.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Anybody got any trail cam pictures of antler growth in Talbot? I'm getting the fever and just wanted to see some of those Talbot county bucks.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

He Who Hunts said:


> Anybody got any trail cam pictures of antler growth in Talbot? I'm getting the fever and just wanted to see some of those Talbot county bucks.



I have a few, I am heading down today to throw some more deer chow in the feeders and swap out camera cards so hopefully I have some pictures. Im also gonna go check on our sad food plot, planted it before it was supposed to rain a little while back and then no rain so its hurting.


----------



## He Who Hunts

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> I have a few, I am heading down today to throw some more deer chow in the feeders and swap out camera cards so hopefully I have some pictures. Im also gonna go check on our sad food plot, planted it before it was supposed to rain a little while back and then no rain so its hurting.



Post some if you get the chance. I tore a tendon in my leg and have been laid up so I haven't had the chance to get down there. It'll probably be August before I can get down there. Good luck with that food plot.


----------



## win280

Got 1/2" of rain last night East of Woodland. Should help the food plots.


----------



## ddoctor

We where down in camp this past weekend near Box Springs post office off hwy 80.  Looks like it rained thursday and it rained a good bit early friday evening when we got there.  Saw some turkey and a small group of does.  Set up some cameras and put aout some food.  Will let you know what we see in the next few weeks when we go back down.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Talbot Bear

Caught on camera off Po Biddy Road.


----------



## Canuck5

Here's the pic of Boo-Boo


----------



## Bill23

I wonder if my club will return the dues I paid for 2011.


----------



## jason99ws6

Awesome. Hogs coming....now bears....oh My!


----------



## win280

Where's yogi?.....oh yea he's smarter than the average bear.
Man, Ya'll need to run him and his pork buddies over to Harris County.

P.S we only had a 1/10th of rain @ 7;00 last night.


----------



## Canuck5

1/10th?  Win280, did you forget your dancing shoes?  Man ........


----------



## win280

Canuck5 said:


> 1/10th?  Win280, did you forget your dancing shoes?  Man ........



I have little feet...... or maybe I have 2 left feet...
Probably got more than that but that was the amount as of 7;oo last night.It was still raining when I left.


----------



## Canuck5

Hey "still raining" is always good.  Looks like there was a little more today, too.


----------



## win280

Looks like 1/4 yesterday and about a 1/4" today so far. Calling for more tomorrow night. Maybe my  raindancing is working.I did change up my feet work and built a bigger fire.


----------



## Canuck5

Your efforts are much appreciated!


----------



## win280

Looks like we will be getting some storms tonight. 70% chance of rain with wind,hail etc....... We could do without everything but the rain.


----------



## gdaagent

Canuck5 said:


> Here's the pic of Boo-Boo



Dawg gone Sasquatch


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

With tons of corn hitting the woods I fear the hog numbers are only gonna multiply even quicker. Old Yogi may even stay around.


----------



## win280

GaBuckSlammer said:


> With tons of corn hitting the woods I fear the hog numbers are only gonna multiply even quicker. Old Yogi may even stay around.



Its just a matter of time. They have been seen several times east of woodland in the last year.


----------



## win280

heres one Date is wrong this was Feb 2010.Time is correct


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Any measurable rain around the Talbotton area?


----------



## ddoctor

*A few does*

Got these three weeks ago.  No bucks yet.  I am going back down in a week or so to check the cameras and but out more feed.


----------



## win280

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Any measurable rain around the Talbotton area?



Had about an inch first of last week. Nothing since.


----------



## win280

Had 1.5 " of rain east of woodland Sat. afternoon.
Seems most of the rain was north and east of woodland.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Looks like about 1/8" fell in the last couple days. Hardly enough to make the dirt wet........


----------



## win280

Had just enough rain sat to make you mad. 
Come on cooler weather.


----------



## ddoctor

Does anyone have the local game warden's number.  I have pictures of someone on our property shinning deer in the middle of the night.


----------



## MADEINFLA

*place to camp*

I have leased some property off pobiddy rd and kurt williams rd. does anyone know if there is anywhere to camp that has power and water? I'm new to talbot county and don't know the county very well. I'm not very far from talbotton, is there any hotel close by? that would work as well. thanks


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Going down this weekend to set up some things....cant wait.


----------



## ddoctor

Watchout for the snakes!!  We were down last weekend and saw some.


----------



## win280

patrick g said:


> I have leased some property off pobiddy rd and kurt williams rd. does anyone know if there is anywhere to camp that has power and water? I'm new to talbot county and don't know the county very well. I'm not very far from talbotton, is there any hotel close by? that would work as well. thanks



Unless you can camp with another club,the only place I know of is in Woodland,turn buy the old restaurant and its up on the left.Campground with elect,water,sewer.Lots of hunters stay there.


----------



## MADEINFLA

thanks for the info win280


----------



## RLG68

*food plots*

Anybody know someone that does tractor work and food plots in the area


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Did not see any snakes but did see some deer.  Very dry down there creek bottoms dry and ground very dry.


----------



## ddoctor

*Afew nice pictures*

We got these a few weeks ago.  May have a good hunt this year.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Got a ton of pictures, this is one of the decent bucks we have on camera. Only picture I have here at work with me right now but have a good bit of day time pictures of him too so hopefully he will show up the 10th.


----------



## pchaff921

*First year in talbotton*

This will be our first year hunting in Talbot county, we are located off of adams st/county rd 65. Pretty excited about the upcoming season, really hope we get some rain soon so we can get some seed in the ground. Any info about the area would be appreciated.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Lock stuff up we had stuff stolen last year.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

patrick g said:


> I have leased some property off pobiddy rd and kurt williams rd. does anyone know if there is anywhere to camp that has power and water? I'm new to talbot county and don't know the county very well. I'm not very far from talbotton, is there any hotel close by? that would work as well. thanks



There is a new campground off Po Biddy on the Thomaston end of that road. Where Indian Trail Rd turns off Hwy 19, then once you turn on Po Biddy the campground is down on the left. Not sure what amenities they have though.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

RLG68 said:


> Anybody know someone that does tractor work and food plots in the area




There is a guy that has a sign out in front of his house off Poplar Trace Rd. near Big Lazer WMA that does plots. Don't have his number though to contact him.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Alright well everything is packed up waiting to leave for this weekend. Heading down thursday night gonna just relax at camp friday and be up early ready to hit the woods saturday. Hope everyone has a great opening weekend.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody know how much rain came in the Talbotton area. Wondering if  the ground has softened up any to put in some plots.


----------



## win280

Talbot county got about 1" or so out of TS Lee as of Wed a.m..
Soil soaked most of it up, so I think plowing would be good this weekend, We may try to plant and take a chance on some rain in the next week or so..


----------



## win280

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Alright well everything is packed up waiting to leave for this weekend. Heading down thursday night gonna just relax at camp friday and be up early ready to hit the woods saturday. Hope everyone has a great opening weekend.


Should be a good weekend.Lower temps  at night and a slight wind is projected.Good luck.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Good luck


----------



## ddoctor

Everyone be safe in the woods and have a great hunt!  Watch out for the snakes they were out a few weeks ago when we were down at the property.


----------



## jason99ws6

We got our plots plowed Saturday in Talbot off Poplar Trace.  Soil finally broke up good enough to turn.   Hopefully we will get some rain soon to get the plots going.  That seemed to be more productive than the hunting.   We seen a few, 1 guy got a doe, but thats about it.  

Anybody else do any good this weekend?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

One of our members stuck a doe over the weekend but didnt recover her.  4 hogs were also seen ..  Hate to hear that.  Looks like we can be added to the list of having hogs.... I havent made it down yet.. Waiting on cooler weather to fall on my off days.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

I shot and missed an 8 and another member killed a decent 10. Saw 6 does as well just not  shot and also had a 4 point that wanted to hang around forever. 

Here are a few pictures of some that I am hunting.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody hunt this past weekend?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

I hunted friday evening-sunday morning. Saw some does and a 4pt but the bucks keep coming through about 30 min after dark. I have moved my stand to where I think they are coming from in hopes to get a crack at them before it gets dark. It was WINDY sunday morning but the deer were still moving.


----------



## The Termite

Did I hear correctly that Slippery Hill Mo missed a deer with his Stick and String?


----------



## Bentleyallin

Heading up this weekend to our lease off Kurt Williams Rd/ po diddy.  anyone know what the conditions been like? any rain, etc?


----------



## He Who Hunts

Headed to the woods on Saturday for the first time this season near Woodland. Hope to see something moving, but will use the down time to put up five homemade ladder stands, put out the cameras and get the camper squared away.


----------



## triple play

Any rain in the Pobiddy area last night??


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

triple play said:


> Any rain in the Pobiddy area last night??



I think there was about an inch that fell in that area.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Hunted all weekend off James Posey Rd and saw some does and a huge spike. Got the plots in the ground sunday so I am truely hoping for some rain.


----------



## win280

Got a trace in Woodland on Wed.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Willing to pay someone to bush hog and till and area for me.


----------



## riddler

Bring on the Rain!!!  We were late getting our food plots in but we fianally did this weekend.  Saw quite a bit of deer sign as well.  Nothing killed during Bow season on our place so far.


----------



## riddler

I hunt Talbot County and follow this thread each year.  I live in N. GA and my daughter's school archery team travels to Orlando this coming weekend to participate in the World Archery Shoot.  They won State in Feb., Won the National Champsionship in the Spring up in Kentucky.  If they can win Saturday, it will be the only school to win all 3 in one year.....  Go Woodlawn Elementary!!


----------



## win280

riddler said:


> I hunt Talbot County and follow this thread each year.  I live in N. GA and my daughter's school archery team travels to Orlando this coming weekend to participate in the World Archery Shoot.  They won State in Feb., Won the National Champsionship in the Spring up in Kentucky.  If they can win Saturday, it will be the only school to win all 3 in one year.....  Go Woodlawn Elementary!!



Congrats to your daughter and her team. Go Woodlawn!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Went down this past weekend and finished our plots. Checked our cameras and boy the majority of the deer I got on camera are skinny.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Land is about 5 miles west/ southwest of Woodland..  Anyone know if they are getting any rain in that area?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

That general area got about a 1/4 inch yesterday. And it has been raining off and on today also.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

SouthPaw Draw said:


> That general area got about a 1/4 inch yesterday. And it has been raining off and on today also.



Sounds good.  Got the seed in the ground last week and now need about an inch of rain.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

All our plots are in, and if we dont get much rain out of this week, you can pretty much kiss your chances of food plots good bye in my opinion. Acorns are confusing me. Last year we had relatively none. When you found a tree that had some it had a fair amount but they were far and few between. This year I've found few white oak acorns and red oak acorns scattered around over the last two weeks but nothing heavy. When I look up into the white oaks, there doesnt appear to be any on limbs low to the ground for certain.

we too have pics of does that are skinny with ribs showing. Even does that we've had on cam since August feeding on corn feeders still have ribs showing. But we've got a few buck pics that the deer look healthy and full  I'm assuming maybe the summer and birthing took its toll on the does moreso than the bucks.

Maybe we didnt get our feeding program in place soon enough.


----------



## win280

They are survivalist.The hot temps and drought this summer put a hurt on the overall herd health. I expect to see lower body weights and reduced antler sizes this year because of it.JMO.
Bring on the rain......


----------



## win280

Got 1/2" in the rain gauge this A.M.
Maybe some more today.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

win280 said:


> Got 1/2" in the rain gauge this A.M.
> Maybe some more today.



near what area?


----------



## win280

Woodland incorporated


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

win280 said:


> Woodland incorporated



cool..  See a big blob of yellow and red on the radar heading that way with in the next hour or so.


----------



## win280

BROWNING7WSM said:


> cool..  See a big blob of yellow and red on the radar heading that way with in the next hour or so.



Hopefully its not a joke the weather men are playing on us.
My white oaks should start dropping next week. Red/water oaks are already dropping.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Got a pic on one of our cameras of a bear! anybody ever heard of bears in Talbot. Never seen or heard of one before. Will post a pic of it tomorrow when my buddy sends it to me.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Got a pic on one of our cameras of a bear! anybody ever heard of bears in Talbot. Never seen or heard of one before. Will post a pic of it tomorrow when my buddy sends it to me.



Where yall huntin? I got a 2 pics friday night at 11:00 that looks like a single bear or a big black hog but leanin towards bear by shape. We're on Poplar Trace Rd between 208 and 80.


----------



## win280

Theres a pic of a bear Canuck 5 posted earlier this year. They hunt off of Pobiddy.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Looks like a black bear to me. Got some pics a month or so ago near our camp.

White oaks are dropping in my areas.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Where yall huntin? I got a 2 pics friday night at 11:00 that looks like a single bear or a big black hog but leanin towards bear by shape. We're on Poplar Trace Rd between 208 and 80.



We corner Poplar Trace and Hwy 80. Delta Club.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Here's the pics. Quality not great though.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> We corner Poplar Trace and Hwy 80. Delta Club.



Ok, yeah we are right down the road from your place. we"re on the right before you get to 208.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Here's the pics. Quality not great though.





Probably the same bear I caught on cam the night before seeing as we're not very far apart on the same road.

Interesting to say the least.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Probably the same bear I caught on cam the night before seeing as we're not very far apart on the same road.
> 
> Interesting to say the least.



Yeah it could be the same bear. Just hope it doesn't tear up our feeders.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

We have a fellow who lives down the road from our camp that looks after it when we are not there that says he has been seeing on on his powerline. We are off of James Posey Rd

I am heading down this evening and hunting through Sunday hope to have some good luck. 

Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## Bill23

Those look like two different Bears to me.  The one at Delta seems to be longer and leaner to me.  Oh Boy!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Ashame we don't have a bear season in Talbot!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

And you're in between both places. Get ready!



Bill23 said:


> Those look like two different Bears to me.  The one at Delta seems to be longer and leaner to me.  Oh Boy!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Ashame we don't have a bear season in Talbot!




Sad to say, but I'm willing to bet somebody makes like there's one. I'm not scared of the bear. They are very skittish and scent cautious. I just don't want them tearing up our stuff. 

Its actually kinda cool having oddities to look at on cam.


----------



## Bill23

GaBuckSlammer said:


> And you're in between both places. Get ready!



Yep, I am right between Delta and there.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Bill23 said:


> Yep, I am right between Delta and there.



Stop by and say hey, my camp is the first one down on the left. Going down in the morning for the weekend.


----------



## Bill23

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Stop by and say hey, my camp is the first one down on the left. Going down in the morning for the weekend.



I will try and stop by.  I am on the 208 side of you.  Between the White House with the fence and large Street light and small house on other side.  Where the powerline is actually.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Bill23 said:


> I will try and stop by.  I am on the 208 side of you.  Between the White House with the fence and large Street light and small house on other side.  Where the powerline is actually.




Down south on Poplar Trace?


----------



## win280

South paw,Ya'll can keep the bears and hogs down your way. Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable hunt.
Post pics of yogi and boo-boo.


----------



## Bill23

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Down south on Poplar Trace?



Yes Sir.  I have about 56 acres there that I own and am also in club with GA Buckslammer down the road.


----------



## win280

Bill23 said:


> Yes Sir.  I have about 56 acres there that I own and am also in club with GA Buckslammer down the road.



Congrats on being a landowner in Talbot. I'm east of Woodland toward pleasant hill.
I would watch that feller close if I was you.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Good luck to everyone this weekend. I'll be hunting near Woodland along a piece of property near the railroad tracks off Tax Road.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Saw a spike and two does at our club.  Lots of shooting going on around us.


----------



## riddler

we heard some shots as well. Everyone saw deer on our club.  Lots of buck sign.  Some small bucks seen with does but they were not that interested.


----------



## crowslayer

200lb+ hog killed just off harvey ingram road


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

On our club a nice 9 pointer was killed by a 14 yr.old boy. His first buck ever. Saw lots of does and some young bucks but no shooters. Didn't hear many as many shots Saturday morning as I thought I would. The bear we saw a couple weeks ago must have moved on, hasn't been spotted lately. The deer are really hammering our plots right now too.


----------



## Bill23

SouthPaw Draw said:


> On our club a nice 9 pointer was killed by a 14 yr.old boy. His first buck ever. Saw lots of does and some young bucks but no shooters. Didn't hear many as many shots Saturday morning as I thought I would. The bear we saw a couple weeks ago must have moved on, hasn't been spotted lately. The deer are really hammering our plots right now too.



Sorry I couldn't stop by Southpaw.  Got sick Saturday morning with a Sinus Infection or something.  As it turned out we had another photo of the bear the day before your photo.  

On 9/14 at 9:00 pm I got a photo and the Bear broke my camera.  We got another photo at 11:00 pm and then I believe you got the photo the next day.  

Hope to get better and make it this week sometime.


----------



## dieseldan

Killed a nice 11 pt saturday evening, deer were moving good on property this weekend.


----------



## Flintridge

*Talbot*

Small bucks were chasing this weekend on our property and someone saw a larger buck following does too...anyone else seeing this?


----------



## gregj

One doe killed  with 10 hunters hunting.  A lot of does
were seen along with a few spikes and fork horns.  Our 
lease is off  Anderson Farm rd.  west of woodland.


----------



## dieseldan

several bucks seen this weekend, some pushing does, couple border line shooters. 11 pt ws killed at 5:30, will try and post a pic.


----------



## ehunt

deer were moving good around shiloh. and also around marshell rd. off hwy 36. anybody here hunt on/near marshell rd. we picked this lease this year and would like some info thanks


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

We have no plots so were relying on acorns and such to get them in.  They were moving just no shooters.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Deer were moving good all weekend ... saw 11 deer total in three hunts ... killed an eight Saturday morning and missed a doe Sunday morning all near Woodland within two miles of Chapman's. We had two does killed Sunday morning.

Does were all in pairs or groups of three and all bucks seen were solo feeding or cruising.


----------



## AHP

*Talbot*

DieselDan - what area of Talbot Co are ya'll located? thanks.


----------



## dieseldan

Junction city, as the crow flys probaly 5-6 miles from the taylor county line.


----------



## riddler

Go away WIND!!!!  Been slow on our clunb today.  Wind settling down now. Hopefully Mr. Big is on his way.


----------



## gratzdawg32

*Talbot Co. rut ?*

This is our first year hunting in Talbot Co., we are off Hwy 208 between Talbotton and Waverly Hall. Historically, when is the rut in this area. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## riddler

We are off of hwy 96 between junction city and geneva.  From about Nov. 7-14th you better be there at out place. We had hunted in Talbot 17 years.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Rut has started, next 10 days wilkl be prime. Bucks crusing this weekend. Killed 2-8 points on our club. Larger had an 19" spread, really nice deer. Score 115-120 I guess. He grunted it in. Need to be in the woods next weekend for sure.

SouthPaw are you in Delta HC? We leased 2 small tract across from Delta this year


----------



## win280

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Rut has started, next 10 days wilkl be prime. Bucks crusing this weekend. Killed 2-8 points on our club. Larger had an 19" spread, really nice deer. Score 115-120 I guess. He grunted it in. Need to be in the woods next weekend for sure.
> 
> SouthPaw are you in Delta HC? We leased 2 small tract across from Delta this year



Congrats to the hunter Mo.
Friends killed 2 bucks 100-135" around the corner from you . Next weekend should be prime time.
We have killed 2 bucks both will score 120-125.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Rut has started, next 10 days wilkl be prime. Bucks crusing this weekend. Killed 2-8 points on our club. Larger had an 19" spread, really nice deer. Score 115-120 I guess. He grunted it in. Need to be in the woods next weekend for sure.
> 
> SouthPaw are you in Delta HC? We leased 2 small tract across from Delta this year



Yeah I'm in delta, my 7th year. You got the 160 acre tract across from Hugh Oliver's place on corner of 80 and Poplar Trace?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Here's one I pulled off my camera from last week, heading down tomorrow for a week. Looks like he is at least a 4 yr old.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

SouthPawDraw

We have a 57 and 82 acre tracts just north and south of the church.


----------



## jarrettdavis

Anybody saw any rut activity in Talbot yet? Going down tomorrow thru Sunday.


----------



## win280

jarrettdavis said:


> Anybody saw any rut activity in Talbot yet? Going down tomorrow thru Sunday.



They are getting cranked up. We are seeing a lot of scrapes being worked.Bucks were cruising,but not chasing the does hard last weekend.
This should be one of the best weekends to kill a good buck.


----------



## Bill23

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Here's one I pulled off my camera from last week, heading down tomorrow for a week. Looks like he is at least a 4 yr old.



Very Nice.  I am headed down Monday night the 7th through the end of next week.  I hope it will still be going strong even though the moon won't be good.


----------



## Bill23

win280 said:


> They are getting cranked up. We are seeing a lot of scrapes being worked.Bucks were cruising,but not chasing the does hard last weekend.
> This should be one of the best weekends to kill a good buck.



Wish I could be there over the weekend.  Hopefully next week it will still be hoppin.


----------



## pchaff921

*8 ptr*

I shot this 8 pt last Friday morning at our club in Talbotton.


----------



## pchaff921

We were seeing alot of the same, a bunch of fresh scapes and a lot of bucks coming in to grunt call.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

pchaff

Congrats, very nice buck


----------



## pchaff921

Thanks!


----------



## win280

pchaff.
Thats a really good deer. Congrats.


----------



## gobbla

pchaff

How were his hocks looking?


----------



## pchaff921

Dark, wet, and stinking pretty bad!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Well I am heading down tomorrow at lunch to hunt through sunday. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## riddler

I am heading down Thursday afternoon.  I will try to send a report out Friday sometime for those heading down for the weekend.


----------



## huntinga

Any info would be great! Planning to hunt from the 5th through the 13th to hopefully catch the big boys chasing. Saw a few bucks cruising last weekend, but no nose to the ground and not following does. Talked with a fellow member at the club last night and he said still not chasing, just a little sniffing and play fighting so far.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Headed down tonight to hunt through Sunday ... hoping the big bucks are on the move.


----------



## bassman bo

11-2-11  Member of our club on 208 at poplar trace shot a 8pt with one side broken off. He said the chasing has started, headed down this weekend.


----------



## Bill23

bassman bo said:


> 11-2-11  Member of our club on 208 at poplar trace shot a 8pt with one side broken off. He said the chasing has started, headed down this weekend.



Okay I have to ask.  It had 8 points on one side?  Or is it a 4 pointer?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

.6 inches of rain last night off Po Biddy Rd. Seemed to have more towards Box Springs


----------



## riddler

Suprising slow on our place this weekend between Geneva and Junction City.  We saw a few, but no good bucks were seen.  No new scrape activity either.  Hunted Friday - Sunday and we did not see any chasing or cruising to speak of.


----------



## brunofishing

In Geneva the bucks are starting there rut, we had two claims of bucks chasing and some three year olds fighting perty hard. We saw all our deer around 9:30 till 1:00 in the green fields.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Just got back from 5 days of hunting. Saw 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 yr old bucks chasing but no mature bucks chasing yet. Saw lots of fresh scrapes too. I think this week the older bucks should get on their feet and get in the game. Going back down tomorrow for 5 more days.


----------



## AHP

*How about it Talbot County?*

What are you guys and gals seeing out there? Need some reports in prep for the upcoming weekend.

Thanks.


----------



## riddler

Report from the tree..... Saw a decent 8 about 7:30 & 3 pt that had a doe with it at 9:30....


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody got any reports on the rut. Think its winding down in my area but I'm heading down tomorrow anyway.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Heading down this weekend hope its not winding down.


----------



## AHP

*Talbot*

Good activity this morning, they were moving with this front coming in and bucks still on their feet. Tomorrow and Friday the weather should be good for getting those does moving.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

HEARDHUNTER said:


> Heading down this weekend hope its not winding down.



i think it is coming up on the tail end of the rut. Last week saw some does with their babies which tells me they have already been breed? Of course there are still some does on our property that haven't been bred. The next 4 days should be good.


----------



## riddler

Hunting was good on our place today. One member killed a 9-pointer and several other bucks were seen as well.  Lots of chasing.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Dad killed a nice 10 pointer and a decent 8 this weekend. Lots of chasing still going on. Saw a sure enough bruiser this morning chasing but couldn't get a shot. Seems like this was the weekend for the big boys to be chasing. Will post pictures later on tonight.


----------



## grunt0331

I hope this okay with y'all, but does anyone know of any openings in or around Crawfordville?  There are 3 of us that cirrently hunt off of Edgewood Road and are lookinf or either club to join or land to lease.  Our current club dues only cover us until March 14, so we are looking to get soemthing before turkey season begins.  Any leads y'all may have are much appreciated and can be sent in a pm if ou donlt want it on the open forum.  We are 3 safe and ethical hunters that will follow the rules!


----------



## grunt0331

We had some deer seen this weekend.  I have seen the same 10 pointer for 3 weeks in a row with no shot, but he wasn't around this weekend.  The deer moved late yesterday on our place.  Saw 2 at 0930 and another at 1010.  Last night they were moving around 5:30.  
I tried to gut out the rain this morning, but came down around 1030 with 0 deer seen.  As soon as I pulled onto I-20 headed home, the sun came out for a bit.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Hunted sat and sun and only saw a spike, the same spike i saw on opening weekend.  My dad and Grandad only saw squirrels.


----------



## He Who Hunts

We had a couple of does killed Friday, but otherwise the only thing seen through Sunday was a four pointer being chased by two black labs.


----------



## Vern

I shot this one at 8 a.m. Sunday morning coming in grunting to some does.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Nice deer!


----------



## He Who Hunts

Nice deer Vern! Love the dark antlers.


----------



## He Who Hunts

grunt0331 said:


> I hope this okay with y'all, but does anyone know of any openings in or around Crawfordville?



I think you're looking for Taliaferro county, not Talbot. They're on two different ends of the state.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Vern,

Very nice buck, Congrats


----------



## ehunt

all i can say is wow. turkey eve. seen 8 different bucks chasing 2 does at the same time sounded like a small tornado off of marshall rd. no shot deer were running way to fast for a shot.... friday eve. seen a sho nuff shooter also chasing hard on neighbors cow pasture all we could do is watch.... but as the weather got warmer the deer movement slowed down alot


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

ehunt said:


> all i can say is wow. turkey eve. seen 8 different bucks chasing 2 does at the same time sounded like a small tornado off of marshall rd. no shot deer were running way to fast for a shot.... friday eve. seen a sho nuff shooter also chasing hard on neighbors cow pasture all we could do is watch.... but as the weather got warmer the deer movement slowed down alot




Do you think the 2nd rut has started or has the 1st one kept going?


----------



## He Who Hunts

We had a 15-year-old kill his first deer Saturday morning, a nice 9-pointer that was just walking casually through a pine thicket. The movement overall was slow with four hunters seeing three deer hunting morning and evening Friday and Saturday.


----------



## ehunt

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Do you think the 2nd rut has started or has the 1st one kept going?



my opinion is the rut is sparatic this year. not like in the past where its on for week and 1/2 then over. never seen it like this. warm weather and the 2nd fall new moon was very late in nov. this year. who knows really. this year defanatly falls under the "if u dont hunt u wont see them" theory


----------



## ehunt

ehunt said:


> my opinion is the rut is sparatic this year. not like in the past where its on for week and 1/2 then over. never seen it like this. warm weather and the 2nd fall new moon was very late in nov. this year. who knows really. this year defanatly falls under the "if u dont hunt u wont see them" theory



simple answer i dont see where the 1st one started/finished and the 2nd started yet-dont think so


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Went this past weekend and saw zero chasing. Saw several does too, but overall a slow weekend. Heard very few shots Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## ehunt

good weather coming this weekend. maybe they will move


----------



## Vern

I saw three does Saturday morning.  Heard several shots all morning.


----------



## riddler

Anyone still after them in Talbot County?  Things are slow now on our place.


----------



## win280

Still trying to kill a buck. Haven't seen but 2 legal bucks for a few seconds this whole year. Other have have great success this year. 
Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas .


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Has really slowed down at our club too, not many bucks being seen right now, not sure about the 2nd rut never seen it. Have seen 4 possible shooter bucks that I let walk. Hope one will show up again when I go back down later this week. We have taken about 15 does and 5 bucs so far this year.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Slow all year at our place no deer killed and only small ones seen.  Me and my dad hunted friday through monday saw nothing.


----------



## ddoctor

Heading down the first two weeks of January until the end of the season to hunt .  Anything going on??


----------



## win280

Killed an 8 pt Sat P.M. he was with 3 other bucks.Hocks were jet black and smelling. Saw 6 does Sat A.M. in a group by themselves.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

win280 said:


> Killed an 8 pt Sat P.M. he was with 3 other bucks.Hocks were jet black and smelling. Saw 6 does Sat A.M. in a group by themselves.




Are the bucks still in the 2nd rut still? Going down Friday to close out the season looking for some more meat to put in the freezer. Forcast shows cloder temps coming in for the weekend too.


----------



## win280

Kinda weird. Bucks traveling together and still showing rut phase. Found several fresh scraps and rubs while looking for the buck.
Buck I killed had black hocks but neck wasn't swollen much. I think they are in the "after the date mood"


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

I'm guessing there still may be some does running aroun that haven't been bred? Hopefully I'll see something this weekend to take.


----------



## HEARDHUNTER

Was hoping to go down this weekend but work may not let me.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Found a couple of freshly worked scrapes last weekend.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Now that the season is over, what does everybody else do?

How many clubs in Talbot run year round supplemental feeding? I know USA and Delta are near us. We've got a few feeders out and intend to put a few more by spring along with few food plots. I just feel we've got pretty good genetics but lack overall nutrition in Talbot. I aint seen a commercially produced feed bag yet that contains pine cones or has a picture of a buck eatin pine cones on it. Talbot doesn't seem to have the agriculture as much as Taylor, Meriwether, Harris, and Macon counties. And they have a nack for puttin multiple big bucks on the ground and in the GON Truck Buck contest every year. I think as many big bucks as were killed and entered this year, only one or 2 came from Talbot. 

If its not nutrition is it because we as a whole don't let the 2 1/2 year olds live? I know for our club we get more pics of 2 1/2 year old and younger bucks way more often than 3 1/2 and older. This year alone I can definitely say we had no more than 3 or 4 pics of a 3 1/2 year old buck. But we had oodles of different 2 1/2 year old pics. We didn't shoot all of them we seen and never have in 20 years. But where do they go? Hehe. I know a 3 1/2 year old and older buck is a mentally different animal than he was at 2 1/2 or younger.  

I'm not fussing or complaining or trying to start a argument of opinions. Just wanted to see if I was the only one who felt or thought like this. 

Hope you all had a great season and can't wait for next year.


----------



## ehunt

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Now that the season is over, what does everybody else do?
> 
> How many clubs in Talbot run year round supplemental feeding? I know USA and Delta are near us. We've got a few feeders out and intend to put a few more by spring along with few food plots. I just feel we've got pretty good genetics but lack overall nutrition in Talbot. I aint seen a commercially produced feed bag yet that contains pine cones or has a picture of a buck eatin pine cones on it. Talbot doesn't seem to have the agriculture as much as Taylor, Meriwether, Harris, and Macon counties. And they have a nack for puttin multiple big bucks on the ground and in the GON Truck Buck contest every year. I think as many big bucks as were killed and entered this year, only one or 2 came from Talbot.
> 
> If its not nutrition is it because we as a whole don't let the 2 1/2 year olds live? I know for our club we get more pics of 2 1/2 year old and younger bucks way more often than 3 1/2 and older. This year alone I can definitely say we had no more than 3 or 4 pics of a 3 1/2 year old buck. But we had oodles of different 2 1/2 year old pics. We didn't shoot all of them we seen and never have in 20 years. But where do they go? Hehe. I know a 3 1/2 year old and older buck is a mentally different animal than he was at 2 1/2 or younger.
> 
> I'm not fussing or complaining or trying to start a argument of opinions. Just wanted to see if I was the only one who felt or thought like this.
> 
> Hope you all had a great season and can't wait for next year.



we have the same results on our cams in shiloh. truck load of 2 1/2 or younger deer on cams and seen huntin,but only a sak full of goodins.


----------



## fish hawk

GaBuckSlammer said:


> If its not nutrition is it because we as a whole don't let the 2 1/2 year olds live? I know for our club we get more pics of 2 1/2 year old and younger bucks way more often than 3 1/2 and older. This year alone I can definitely say we had no more than 3 or 4 pics of a 3 1/2 year old buck. But we had oodles of different 2 1/2 year old



This^^^^you hit the nail on the head.Talbot is way over hunted in my opinion,still plenty of does though......There is hardly any row crops grown in Harris county anymore ,but some of the biggest bucks taken in Ga. every year come from Harris and it's because of management!!!


----------



## win280

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Now that the season is over, what does everybody else do?
> 
> How many clubs in Talbot run year round supplemental feeding? I know USA and Delta are near us. We've got a few feeders out and intend to put a few more by spring along with few food plots. I just feel we've got pretty good genetics but lack overall nutrition in Talbot. I aint seen a commercially produced feed bag yet that contains pine cones or has a picture of a buck eatin pine cones on it. Talbot doesn't seem to have the agriculture as much as Taylor, Meriwether, Harris, and Macon counties. And they have a nack for puttin multiple big bucks on the ground and in the GON Truck Buck contest every year. I think as many big bucks as were killed and entered this year, only one or 2 came from Talbot.
> 
> If its not nutrition is it because we as a whole don't let the 2 1/2 year olds live? I know for our club we get more pics of 2 1/2 year old and younger bucks way more often than 3 1/2 and older. This year alone I can definitely say we had no more than 3 or 4 pics of a 3 1/2 year old buck. But we had oodles of different 2 1/2 year old pics. We didn't shoot all of them we seen and never have in 20 years. But where do they go? Hehe. I know a 3 1/2 year old and older buck is a mentally different animal than he was at 2 1/2 or younger.
> 
> I'm not fussing or complaining or trying to start a argument of opinions. Just wanted to see if I was the only one who felt or thought like this.
> 
> Hope you all had a great season and can't wait for next year.



We run year round food plots because of the amount and age of the planted pines,mature bottoms without mast trees etc...
There are more big bucks killed than we realize.A lot of landowners don't let it be public knowledge about the deer herd on their land.
At an estimated 25-30 deer psm,only 1/2(12-15) would be bucks,divide that by 6(years to maturity) and you only have 2-3 of any age bracket roaming around before season.
Kill 3 -2 1/2" yr olds and the next year you don't have any 3 1/2 year olds>You basically adjust the deer herd to not have anything over 2 1/2 year old after you do this for 3 years.Some will not be killed but they will be few left to try to kill that are 3 1/2 or older.
Like you Ga buck slammer I hope everone had a great season and hope to meet some other hunters this year.
Maybe we can have a gathering to cook and talk about our sucesses and failures  to help Talbot be a more successful QDM county.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Was down at our property this past weekend to hang a few new stands in a couple of areas I found, got my ladder put up and decided to just sit for the evening to see if  I could see anything, about 5 I had a BIG 10 come slipping down the botton between the two clearcuts and heading into the swamp. He was easily 4.5 years old. I put my camera out to see if I can get some pictures of him, but its good to know he is still out there.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Was down at our property this past weekend to hang a few new stands in a couple of areas I found, got my ladder put up and decided to just sit for the evening to see if  I could see anything, about 5 I had a BIG 10 come slipping down the botton between the two clearcuts and heading into the swamp. He was easily 4.5 years old. I put my camera out to see if I can get some pictures of him, but its good to know he is still out there.




That's awesome! Hopefully we'll get to see some before and after shots later on!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

win280 said:


> We run year round food plots because of the amount and age of the planted pines,mature bottoms without mast trees etc...
> There are more big bucks killed than we realize.A lot of landowners don't let it be public knowledge about the deer herd on their land.
> At an estimated 25-30 deer psm,only 1/2(12-15) would be bucks,divide that by 6(years to maturity) and you only have 2-3 of any age bracket roaming around before season.
> Kill 3 -2 1/2" yr olds and the next year you don't have any 3 1/2 year olds>You basically adjust the deer herd to not have anything over 2 1/2 year old after you do this for 3 years.Some will not be killed but they will be few left to try to kill that are 3 1/2 or older.
> Like you Ga buck slammer I hope everone had a great season and hope to meet some other hunters this year.
> Maybe we can have a gathering to cook and talk about our sucesses and failures  to help Talbot be a more successful QDM county.




I would like to say thank you for quite possibly one of the most sensible and reasonable answers I've heard in a while. I had not thought of it like that before.


----------



## Bill23

win280 said:


> We run year round food plots because of the amount and age of the planted pines,mature bottoms without mast trees etc...
> There are more big bucks killed than we realize.A lot of landowners don't let it be public knowledge about the deer herd on their land.
> At an estimated 25-30 deer psm,only 1/2(12-15) would be bucks,divide that by 6(years to maturity) and you only have 2-3 of any age bracket roaming around before season.
> Kill 3 -2 1/2" yr olds and the next year you don't have any 3 1/2 year olds>You basically adjust the deer herd to not have anything over 2 1/2 year old after you do this for 3 years.Some will not be killed but they will be few left to try to kill that are 3 1/2 or older.
> Like you Ga buck slammer I hope everone had a great season and hope to meet some other hunters this year.
> Maybe we can have a gathering to cook and talk about our sucesses and failures  to help Talbot be a more successful QDM county.



I think this is a great idea Win 280.  I would be proud to have an open discussion about this.  Our club has many different thoughts and ideas and it would be fabulous to hear what others say.  Buckslammer really tinkered with a new product or two that made for some exciting times on cameras and hunting stories that would be fun to share.  

We all talk about what our neighbors do affect all of us.  It is fact.  Let's do this.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Bill23 said:


> I think this is a great idea Win 280.  I would be proud to have an open discussion about this.  Our club has many different thoughts and ideas and it would be fabulous to hear what others say.  Buckslammer really tinkered with a new product or two that made for some exciting times on cameras and hunting stories that would be fun to share.
> 
> We all talk about what our neighbors do affect all of us.  It is fact.  Let's do this.



Agree with what win280 says. I'm in Delta off Hwy 80 and Poplar Trace, this was my 6th year in the club. When I 1st got in the club I saw a fairly close ratio of 3 does for every bucks. Over the last 3 yrs. up to this year it was more like 6 does for every buck. We estimate we have around 30 deer per square mile on our 2500 acres. This year I personally saw 4 shooters (3 1/2 yr or older bucks), didn't pull the trigger on any, which I think I now regret now that the season is over and I only took one doe. We have some really hard core trophy hunters that most the time won't shoot any buck that would score less than 120". Not sure how many bucks we have on our property that would score more than 120" though. This year I saw more 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 yr. olds than ever. Hopefully most all of them made it thru the season but I doubt it since we have neighboring hunting properties that will shoot a county legal deer. I agree too that there are some nice bucks taken in Talbot that never get publicized. Wish we could get with neighboring clubs to form a cooperative and get on the same page about true QDM. We supplemental feed too and have numerous plots but they are only planted in the fall due to the dry conditions that would doom any efforts to spring plant.  Nutrition does lack in Talbot because of lack of agriculture, on our property its 90% planted pines. Talbot does have alot of hunters as mentioned in previous threads resulting in heavy pressure too.
I would definitely like to take deer management to the next level in our part of the county and we do are part on my club, not sure about surrounding clubs though. This year we harvested 18 does and only 5 bucks, all on 2500 acres. If anyone on here from clubs close to us would like to meet up and discuss the hunting in our part of Talbot and how to improve the quality of bucks shoot me a PM. I'm all for improving the quality of the bucks going forward. Hope everyone had a great season!


----------



## win280

GaBuckSlammer said:


> I would like to say thank you for quite possibly one of the most sensible and reasonable answers I've heard in a while. I had not thought of it like that before.



thanks for the compliment GBS.I hunt a few miles east of Woodland,if anyone wants to get together on a weekend P.M. me.I am always working on my place or the hunting property.When I am not hunting deer or turkey.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

Vern said:


> I saw three does Saturday morning.  Heard several shots all morning.



Vern..., I just wanted to say what a nice deer on your avatar! That is a dream buck for me! Did that come from Talbot or some where else?


----------



## Vern

Thanks Trent.  I shot him back in 2007 in Marion County.  He grossed 152 6/8 and netted 147 6/8.  Last summer he was listed as #8 in GON's county ranking.  He's made shooting any buck difficult since then, because they're not even close!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

win280

Let's schedule a get togetherfor Talbot boys in Feb or March at your place or mine. Be good to meet the other Talbot hunters.

Anybody interested?


----------



## win280

I'm in.I'm a few miles east of Woodland.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

I'd be interested if I'm not out of town or already committed to something. Let us know. If I couldn't make it, hopefully one or two of our members could be there. 

I agree a lot with the cooperative idea that was mentioned. However, I'm afraid a lot of people would balk it due to rising costs and such. Maybe not. But a lot of people want to see return on investment and by saying that I mean some people measure it by meat in the freezer vs avg antler size of a 2 1/2 year old buck or whatever. 

That being said, I am definitely interested in meeting more Talbot hunters. Sad to say I've hunted our property for 20 years and only met a a handful of others. Been busy tryin to get the nextun I reckon.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

I'd be interested if I'm not out of town or already committed to something. Let us know. If I couldn't make it, hopefully one or two of our members could be there. 

I agree a lot with the cooperative idea that was mentioned. However, I'm afraid a lot of people would balk it due to rising costs and such. Maybe not. But a lot of people want to see return on investment and by saying that I mean some people measure it by meat in the freezer vs avg antler size of a 2 1/2 year old buck or whatever. 

That being said, I am definitely interested in meeting more Talbot hunters. Sad to say I've hunted our property for 20 years and only met a a handful of others. Been busy tryin to get the nextun I reckon.


----------



## win280

We can always talk about sports teams,politics ,and women folk..
But I say we just talk about hunting.
I will look at my schedule to see when would be a good time to get together.
I am thinking  Feb.18 or 25th Due to valenines day being in the middle of the week and not being so close to turkey season.
I am thinking maybe a night gathering??????????but anytime of the day is fine with me.
So right now we have 
Win280
Ga buckslammer if possible
Slippery hill Mo
I will contact a few more to see if they are interested.


----------



## Bill23

win280 said:


> We can always talk about sports teams,politics ,and women folk..
> But I say we just talk about hunting.
> I will look at my schedule to see when would be a good time to get together.
> I am thinking  Feb.18 or 25th Due to valenines day being in the middle of the week and not being so close to turkey season.
> I am thinking maybe a night gathering??????????but anytime of the day is fine with me.
> So right now we have
> Win280
> Ga buckslammer if possible
> Slippery hill Mo
> I will contact a few more to see if they are interested.




I was trying to plan the weekend before but I may be able to go then instead.  Either way, I am going to try and be there.


----------



## dieseldan

*Talbot qdm*

Our club is just north of junction city few miles west of 208. I will talk to my members and some of the neighboring clubs about coming, i know I would love to come. From all of our deer sightings and trail cam photos we figured a buck to doe ratio of 2:1 on our place, this past season. we held off on the does this year, but it doesnt help when your neighbors dont. We keep the pressure low, feed protein pellets, and plant as many food plots as we can aford. And it really seems to help, or more like I know it helps.I know most of  the neighboring clubs around us, and looking at deer they have killed, and their trail cam photos ther deer just doesnt compare to ours. Its the same herd, but we keep the pressure low on our place, and we seem to hold more mature bucks on our place. I know talbot has some really good deer, because we have some on our place. But I would love to see our nieghbors start passing up on 2 1/2's for more mature deer . I think that is our best chance at having trophy class deer in talbot is letting them walk.Hopefully some of you guys are close to me and we can talk about starting a co-op or just better qdm. Look forward to meeting yall guys. I have some great trail cam photos I can share just p.m. me.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

How bout  the 18 or 25? lets get a roll call.

Gabuckhunter88
riddler
SouthPaw Draw
HEARDHUNTER
deiseldan  Nice buck...Talbot?
Trent Gunnell


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

I could make it the 25th, I'll be in Gatlinburg the weekend of Feb 18th. i am going down next weekend to the club and camp and scout. also going to the annual hog killing at the Old South Farm Musuem in Woodland on Feb 4th. Count me in, I have some trail cam pics and a pretty thick harvest book from our club that I've kept since I've hunted at Delta that I'd like all the Talbot hunters to see. 
Nice buck dieseldan, killed this year? Lets do it.


----------



## dieseldan

*talbot*

Yea, killed him this season opening day talbot county. And thers still a couple as good as he is that we didnt get a shot at. Im just now getting the word out, I will let yall know in 2-3 days what would work best for us, and we can plan the date that will work best for everyone, dieseldan.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

The 25th would work for me. I'm game to be there. I will be down that weekend plowing up a new plot I'm gonna put in.


----------



## win280

I'm in for the 25th.
Any particular time. Morning,afternoon,evening.
We can have it at my place .I am a few miles east of woodland.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

I think evening would be best. Maybe do a potluck get together?


----------



## win280

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> I think evening would be best. Maybe do a potluck get together?



I'm good with that also.


----------



## Bill23

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> How bout  the 18 or 25? lets get a roll call.
> 
> Gabuckhunter88
> riddler
> SouthPaw Draw
> HEARDHUNTER
> deiseldan  Nice buck...Talbot?
> Trent Gunnell





Well, I am going to have the miss the 25th.  Hope to hear how it all went.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

I can't make the 25th as its my anniversary weekend and the Mrs gets 1st priority that weekend. Hate I'll miss it, but we'll be represented by Trent Gunnell and Bill23. 

Catch you on the next one.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

25th is good for me. Evening would be good, 5 or so. Win280, your place is fine and easy to find on 36. Lets get a few more!


----------



## win280

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> 25th is good for me. Evening would be good, 5 or so. Win280, your place is fine and easy to find on 36. Lets get a few more!



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## riddler

I will be down the 18th or 25th, justdon't know which one yet.  We are going to do a prescribed burn and it will depend on the weather.  If possible I would like to meet as well.


----------



## win280

Who all is planning on coming to the gathering on the 25th?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Win280,

I will be there with at least 3 from my camp. I believe Canuck5 will be there with me.

How bout some others?


----------



## win280

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Win280,
> 
> I will be there with at least 3 from my camp. I believe Canuck5 will be there with me.
> 
> How bout some others?



Thats great.


----------



## win280

If anyone needs directions P.M. me before next Thursday..


----------



## gratzdog

*dozer work in talbot*

I'm hoping some of you guys that have been in talbot a while can answer this...

Does anyone know of any local people that offer dozer services? We are looking to clean up a few old logging decks that are filled with debris and stumps and turn them into food plots.

This is my first year back hunting in talbot since i was in the delta club in the early 2000's so any help is appreciated.


----------



## riddler

We rented a dozer from a local guy that plants trees a f ew years back.  It was pretty reasonable.  He only does it when he is not using them for planting pine  trees.   I can find out from one of our members that had arranged it for us.  He dropped it off and then came and picked it back up.


----------



## gratzdog

*dozer*



riddler said:


> We rented a dozer from a local guy that plants trees a f ew years back.  It was pretty reasonable.  He only does it when he is not using them for planting pine  trees.   I can find out from one of our members that had arranged it for us.  He dropped it off and then came and picked it back up.



Thanks! That would be great. Please keep me posted.


----------



## win280

Anyone interested in grilling or smoking something.
Looks like maybe 11 from Woodys. I have a few more that would probably attend. 
I could do some boston butt, potato salad and baked beans. Just need a final head count.Don't want anyone going hungry.


----------



## Canuck5

We had a great time Win280!!!  Thanks for hosting it!!!!  That meal was outstanding!!!


----------



## win280

I had a great time. Nice to put  some faces with some names.Hope everything is O.K. with the member that got hurt.
Tell buck I'll have some more bones next time.
Maybe we can do it again in a few months.
Stop by anytime.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Hate that I missed it, went to buy a boat a boat and it took longer than expected. Definitely will catch it next time.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Sorry I missed it too guys. had to go in for the weekend to work. Hope to make the next get together though.


----------



## Canuck5

win280 said:


> I had a great time. Nice to put  some faces with some names.Hope everything is O.K. with the member that got hurt.
> Tell buck I'll have some more bones next time.
> Maybe we can do it again in a few months.
> Stop by anytime.



Yeah, when we got back to camp, they had just arrived from the hospital.  He was a little worse for wear, with a bunch of stitches surrounding his thumb, but we think he will be ok!

Well "Buck" will certainly apprecitate it ... the real question is, can "Mo" come back?  We will try to have him a little better house trained before then.    Everybody had a good time!


----------



## win280

Canuck5 said:


> Yeah, when we got back to camp, they had just arrived from the hospital.  He was a little worse for wear, with a bunch of stitches surrounding his thumb, but we think he will be ok!
> 
> Well "Buck" will certainly apprecitate it ... the real question is, can "Mo" come back?  We will try to have him a little better house trained before then.    Everybody had a good time!


Good to hear about his hand.
Mo and buck are always welcome to stay in the shed ..I heard someone let buck sleep  in the bed while Mo was visiting  with  the wimmins.:Ya'll are always welcome.
Had 10 people Sat evening and i think everyone had a good time. Since the police didn't get  called ,I guess it was a success.
Had a lot of good food,Boston butt, coleslaw,cornbread,potato salad,baked beans,bean salad,2 kinds of bread, and miss pattys pound cake. If anyone left hungry it was their own fault for sure.


----------



## Canuck5

Well thanks again!!!!  I'll let Mo know that!


----------



## puckett181

i'll try to make it next time- i'd like to meet some of the talbot camo coalition members!


----------



## riddler

Just returned from the Georgia NASP (National Archery in Schools Program) State Championship in Perry...  My daughter's Elementary School took 1st place.  That is their 3rd State Championship in a row.  Now they go to Kentucky in May for the Nationals....


----------



## win280

riddler said:


> Just returned from the Georgia NASP (National Archery in Schools Program) State Championship in Perry...  My daughter's Elementary School took 1st place.  That is their 3rd State Championship in a row.  Now they go to Kentucky in May for the Nationals....



Congrats to your daughter. I know you are proud.


----------



## MADEINFLA

*thieves in talbot*

watch out guys! us and the neighbors have had tree stands and feeders stolen. this is the area around kurt williams road. our trail cameras are now scum cameras.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Hate to hear that Patrick, we were down this weekend and someone said that they had a feeder stolen but that has been it. We have Kurt one of the new sheriff deputies patrol ours often, he is big into protecting the hunting clubs around.

Good note though is the deer are kicking down there. They are all over our feeders with protein and hammering the mineral sites. Have some good pictures. Got some good shooting lanes cut.


----------



## pelia1

Hey guys, just found this thread!  Checking in from just east of the Harris Co. Line on 315. Broken Arrow Hunt Club.  Had a great season last year and lots of turkey activity, but not a lot harvested!  We seem to have had a lot of "outsiders" making their way onto our property lately.  Luckily members use our club frequently and have run into them and asked them to leave.


----------



## win280

Welcome to the thread pelia. Lots of good people hunt in Talbot.
Hope they catch whoever is stealing . 
Lets try to have another gathering in the near future.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Pelia, welcome aboard. We hunt near Woodland. I also see you're from Ellerslie ... we have some property there as well off Ginn Road.


----------



## gratzdog

*timber rattlers*

Seem to be out in full force this summer.  Anyone else been seeing more than normal this year?


----------



## win280

Haven't run across any this year so far.


----------



## ddoctor

Have been going down a couple of days each month and have not seen any snakes at all.  Hope our luck continues.  We always wear snake boots and watch where we walk and what we pick up.  What's everyone doing for food plots this year?  When are you planting and what?


----------



## win280

Continuing our clover program.Will be planting late Sept


----------



## bigfatboy

attention talbot co. hunters.... went down to the property yesterday on anderson rd. someone had driven a 4 wheeler around our camp gate. didn't see any damage to campers or stuff stolen. if the tresspassers are reading this i fixed the spot where you drove through, set up numerous trail cams, (you wont find them all) i will find you, i will catch you, i will put you in jail,  i am a law enforcement officer.


----------



## jason99ws6

Couple of our members went to our property off Poplar Trace (near hwy 208) and found we had 2 cameras stolen.  no missing stands, just cameras.

guess we gonna have to use locks now.  

In the immortal words of Jackie Gleason in Smokey and the Bandit..."what is the world commin to?"


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Had a camera and a feeder stolen a couple weeks ago too. Off Delta club, Big T club had some stuff come up missing also next to us. A lock is for honest people, they cut the python cable off my camera and took it, also took my rechargable battery from my feeder but left the feeder. Alot of stuff getting stolen right now be careful when putting out or leaving anything in the woods.  They drove over 2 miles deep into the property and took my camera, brave individuals.


----------



## jason99ws6

yeah...they had to go about a mile or more to get 1 of them.  and it was on foot.   no tire marks of any kind found.


----------



## Bill23

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Had a camera and a feeder stolen a couple weeks ago too. Off Delta club, Big T club had some stuff come up missing also next to us. A lock is for honest people, they cut the python cable off my camera and took it, also took my rechargable battery from my feeder but left the feeder. Alot of stuff getting stolen right now be careful when putting out or leaving anything in the woods.  They drove over 2 miles deep into the property and took my camera, brave individuals.



I figured you got hit as well Southpaw as we did.  It seemed pretty obvious on our club that their interest was only cameras.  I hope someone gets a photo of the culprits as I want them prosecuted.  Next year I plan to be ready.


----------



## bigfatboy

i saw 2 suv's parked on carslie gap road behind the cemetary with trailers didnt really throw up a flag till i saw someone rode around our gate. one was a dark blue can't remember the other one. been alot of 4 wheelers down anderson rd. tearing it up. were out there a couple times a week working. if yall see any vehicles write down the tag number. it will give us a place to start. we in LE can work wonders with a tag number. if anyone has any info private message me. thanks


----------



## Bill23

bigfatboy said:


> i saw 2 suv's parked on carslie gap road behind the cemetary with trailers didnt really throw up a flag till i saw someone rode around our gate. one was a dark blue can't remember the other one. been alot of 4 wheelers down anderson rd. tearing it up. were out there a couple times a week working. if yall see any vehicles write down the tag number. it will give us a place to start. we in LE can work wonders with a tag number. if anyone has any info private message me. thanks



Will do that bigfatboy.  I guess their interest in camera's.  I would assume that they must be selling these on ebay or something like that.  A lot more damage could have been done.  From reading Southpaw's situation, it most certainly is the same offender.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

bigfatboy said:


> i saw 2 suv's parked on carslie gap road behind the cemetary with trailers didnt really throw up a flag till i saw someone rode around our gate. one was a dark blue can't remember the other one. been alot of 4 wheelers down anderson rd. tearing it up. were out there a couple times a week working. if yall see any vehicles write down the tag number. it will give us a place to start. we in LE can work wonders with a tag number. if anyone has any info private message me. thanks



In our case I think its locals going on our property looking for stuff to steal. I think they are walking around, we never found any atv tracks going to the areas where our stuff came up missing.


----------



## gratzdog

*theft*

we hunt down off 208.  We had thieves steal our grill cover but didn't cut the cable to take the grill.  And then we had a memory card stolen from one of our cameras but they didn't steal the camera.

Very strange thieves.


----------



## Bill23

That is weird.  Like I said, they certainly could have done much more damage had they wanted.  I hope we catch them nonetheless.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

There won't be no warnings issued by us if we catch them on our lease. Cant stand a thief. Losing a camera ticks me off, but thinking that someone may be out there sight unseen while me or other members are there hunting could be dangerous. We got some tricks up our sleeves to help deter or catch them.


----------



## ddoctor

Got back yesterday from checking cameras and filling the  feeders and found one new double ladder stand stolen from our property in Box Springs.  Had the stand cabled and lock but they still got it.  Most of the time I think it is local people that do things because they feel they live there and should be allowed to do what ever they want.  The lease next to ours has had 2 tripods and 4 ladder stands taken this year.  The people next to us has said this is the most they have had stolen in a long time.  I know all the clubs around ours and we all try to watcheach others properties.  Taking things is bad enough but all the trash that gets dumped is even worse to me .


----------



## gratzdog

curious when everyone plans to put in their fall plots and what you plan on going with this year?


----------



## win280

overseeding and maintaining perrennial clover for me.


----------



## Bill23

gratzdog said:


> curious when everyone plans to put in their fall plots and what you plan on going with this year?



We did ours two weeks ago.  We have planted all kinds of different things.  Just in time for the rain.


----------



## riddler

We plant around mid-Sept.  We do not bow hunt very often, so that works for us.  We went and bush hogged everything this past weekend.   The count down has already started....


----------



## bigfatboy

we cut and sprayed ours on saturday....prob gonna turn and plant next weekend


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

We went ahead and planed Sunday due to my work schedule. Right after we planted it, we had about 30 minutes of good steady rain. Then it rained again for a good while yesterday. Always a good feeling to have rain right as we plant.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Alright well I am on my way down to camp this morning. Hope everyone who is hunting gets one this weekend


----------



## gratzdog

we'll be planting ours this weekend and praying for rain to follow!


----------



## win280

Hope everyone has a great bow season.I will be finishing up bushhogging and getting ready to plant


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Our CAO (Chief Agricultural Officer) said we are planting next weekend.

Good luck to all the Talbotonians!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Well all in all not a bad weekend. Saw plenty of Does and Fawns but only one opportunity on a doe without a fawn following her and that was busted by a coyote. Bright side to that is I shot the coyote. Beautiful morning sunday, ready to head back down already.

Also side note for anyone who hunts near the James Posey rd/Allen mill rd/ Poplar Trace rd area. We had to four wheelers stolen from camp we are assuming within the last two weeks based on when we were down there. We made a report with Talbot County Deputy Sheriff Kurt and he actually found them on Friday. They finger printed them both and actually figured out who the lowe life theives are and they already had a warrent out for thier arrest but now they have another. So if you had stuff stolen from around that area it might not hurt to make a report with him and see if it might be the same low lifes.


----------



## Backstrappin

We hunt off Pobiddy no luck this weekend.  Glad ya'll were able to get your fourwheelers back.  I hope they catch the low life trash and keep them away from everyones hard earned investments and property.


----------



## Bill23

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Well all in all not a bad weekend. Saw plenty of Does and Fawns but only one opportunity on a doe without a fawn following her and that was busted by a coyote. Bright side to that is I shot the coyote. Beautiful morning sunday, ready to head back down already.
> 
> Also side note for anyone who hunts near the James Posey rd/Allen mill rd/ Poplar Trace rd area. We had to four wheelers stolen from camp we are assuming within the last two weeks based on when we were down there. We made a report with Talbot County Deputy Sheriff Kurt and he actually found them on Friday. They finger printed them both and actually figured out who the lowe life theives are and they already had a warrent out for thier arrest but now they have another. So if you had stuff stolen from around that area it might not hurt to make a report with him and see if it might be the same low lifes.




Thanks for this!  I hope this will stop the thefts.  Any more information you find concerning this would be much appreciated.


----------



## win280

Anybody bow hunting in Talbot this year. I am seeing lots of deer.
All at night .White oaks are just starting to fall .Persimmons have been falling for a few weeks.Red oaks, water oaks starting to fall also.


----------



## triple play

Anyone hunting in Talbot who planted early had any problelms with army worms? We plan to plant this Sat. 9-22. We've never had any problems by waiting to mid-Sept.


----------



## win280

triple play said:


> Anyone hunting in Talbot who planted early had any problelms with army worms? We plan to plant this Sat. 9-22. We've never had any problems by waiting to mid-Sept.



So far most of the local hay producers on the north end haven't had any issues.


----------



## riddler

We planted this weekend.  Saw about 5 scrapes as well.


----------



## triple play

We planted Sat. Plenty of moisture in the ground. Maybe we'll get some rain this weekend.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Plots are looking good, the rain last week made them take off. I had a slow weekend for deer but my Dad saw 9 does and had a buck grunting in the thick stuff. Killed a 4-1/2 foot rattler leaving camp sunday.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Hadn't really been looking forward to the season because it's been so hot, but went with my 9-year-old this weekend and saw a few does. It got me excited again for the season. 

We also had a guy kill a 5 foot rattlesnake on Saturday when he was on his way to the stand.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Was down this past weekend and found this 8 pointer about 50 yards from my stand. Appears he was died sometime last season. His rack and skull were all I could find. I guess coyotes scattered the rest. Would have like to figured out what killed him. Don't know of anyone hunting in that area that shot one last season they couldn't find. Also notclose to a road so I figured a vehicle didn't cause it. Maybe 2 1/2 or 3 1/2 yr. old?


----------



## win280

Southpaw.
Sorry for your loss. That would have been a good one this year for sure.
Based on base size,tine length,spread. I would guess a 3 1/2 yr old.
It doesn't look like it has much weathering on the antlers. Maybe just natural causes?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

win280 said:


> Southpaw.
> Sorry for your loss. That would have been a good one this year for sure.
> Based on base size,tine length,spread. I would guess a 3 1/2 yr old.
> It doesn't look like it has much weathering on the antlers. Maybe just natural causes?



Yeah looks like it hadn't been there too long with the way the antlers are colored still. But the only thing left on the skull was a piece of skin on the top. Everything inside the skull was picked clean. That's what makes me wonder when it died.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Beautiful rack, velvet has not been off long enough this year to be really fresh I guess. Anyway, that is a very symetrical and pretty rack.


----------



## Pavy

bigfatboy said:


> i saw 2 suv's parked on carslie gap road behind the cemetary with trailers didnt really throw up a flag till i saw someone rode around our gate. one was a dark blue can't remember the other one. been alot of 4 wheelers down anderson rd. tearing it up. were out there a couple times a week working. if yall see any vehicles write down the tag number. it will give us a place to start. we in LE can work wonders with a tag number. if anyone has any info private message me. thanks



I'm new to this section of the forum so want to make myself known...Me and my dad are hunting 100 acres out Hwy 36/off Carlisle Gap Rd/Anderson Rd.  We are from Columbus, he drives a big orange F250 crew cab w/ camper shell and ladder rack, I'm in a green Chevy s10 crew cab.  We have not met anyone on  neighboring lands yet so if/when you see us, know we are not the theives and we belong there.

Looking fwd to meeting anyone else in the area...I'm trying to get out there this coming Saturday morn (went opening day for bow, but have not been able to come back since).


----------



## ddoctor

Got two acres worth of food plots in by friday and the rain came friday night.  Timed that just right!  It was raining some on sunday when we left.  Good luck to everyone this year and have a safe season, the snakes are out this year!!!


----------



## win280

Finished planting my duranna plot this weekend. Also added some soil buster radishes,brassicas. Planted crimson and wheat last weekend.Thanks to Canuck5 for doing the rain dance last week. It worked.
Seeing scraps and rubs increasing  each week. Hope its a good season .


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody been down. Reports? Was down this weekend finishing up plots. Need rain now. Saw some fresh scrapes too.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Was down for a couple of days. Saw some small bucks saturday evening. I have someone in the club who doesnt pay attention to wind/how he enters his stand and spooks the deer everytime which then messes up my mornings so I changed up and started hunting a different area in the mornings and had a shooter I have on camera sneak by me a couple of times and grunting up a storm.


----------



## gratzdog

*plot question*

we ended up planting wheat, oats, and peas.  We limed and fertilized as recommended and most of our plots are doing great.  However, in two of our smaller plots the only thing coming up are the peas...not a single sprout of wheat or oats.

Would anyone have a clue as to why this might happen?


----------



## win280

Got out and walked the lease this weekend.Found over 100 rubs and 60 scrapes. Come on rut.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Yeah finding a few ourselves. Acorns are slowing down. 

On a side note, thieves are still around. Bill23 had a cam stolen


----------



## win280

gratzdog said:


> we ended up planting wheat, oats, and peas.  We limed and fertilized as recommended and most of our plots are doing great.  However, in two of our smaller plots the only thing coming up are the peas...not a single sprout of wheat or oats.
> 
> Would anyone have a clue as to why this might happen?



Could be it was planted to deep,but most likely it is those doggone turkeys and other birds that eat the seeds before they germinated.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Went down this weekend and heard a few shot around Polplar Trace and James Posey. Anybody do any good?

Can't find hardly any white oaks, are they gone?


----------



## jason99ws6

One of our guys (Bill23) shot at a 'yote Sunday morning with the muzzleloader.  Apparently the scope was off.  We are right off poplar trace and 208.  Bought a quater of a mile


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Went down this weekend and heard a few shot around Polplar Trace and James Posey. Anybody do any good?
> 
> Can't find hardly any white oaks, are they gone?



White oaks seem to be thin and spotty in our area. Deer are getting them quick. Red oaks and water oaks are plentiful.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

My little brother shot at and missed a doe sunday morning off of James Posey. Found a new little pocket of white oaks that have not produced in the past few years that is loaded this year. I am heading down thursday night to hunt through sunday.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> My little brother shot at and missed a doe sunday morning off of James Posey. Found a new little pocket of white oaks that have not produced in the past few years that is loaded this year. I am heading down thursday night to hunt through sunday.



Sounds like our oaks. Not many have done that well this year. They're spotty. But if you can find them you can find the deer. Where abouts on James Posey you at 88? We had a couple shots close to us sun am and one shot on our lease. But our property is off of Poplar Trace and stretches to the west towards James Posey


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Sounds like our oaks. Not many have done that well this year. They're spotty. But if you can find hem P&Y can find the deer. Where abouts on James Posey you hit at 88? We had a couple shots close to us sun am and one shot on our lease. But our property is off of Poplar Trace and stretches to the west towards James Posey



Shot may have been on our club, a member shot a doe Sun. morning. Got a pretty good buck off the camera too.


----------



## Bill23

jason99ws6 said:


> One of our guys (Bill23) shot at a 'yote Sunday morning with the muzzleloader.  Apparently the scope was off.  We are right off poplar trace and 208.  Bought a quater of a mile



Okay, the scope wasn't off and I just missed.  That is a nice deer Southpaw.  As one of my buds stated, I had a camera stolen off the property I own down the street from my lease in just the last two weeks.  I sure wish we could catch these guys.  Put your cameras off your roads of they will get it.


----------



## win280

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Went down this weekend and heard a few shot around Polplar Trace and James Posey. Anybody do any good?
> 
> Can't find hardly any white oaks, are they gone?



I know where you can get 1-2  55 gallons worth if you want them.Bring rake and barrels.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Sounds like our oaks. Not many have done that well this year. They're spotty. But if you can find hem P&Y can find the deer. Where abouts on James Posey you hit at 88? We had a couple shots close to us sun am and one shot on our lease. But our property is off of Poplar Trace and stretches to the west towards James Posey



We are about halfway down James Posey in between highway 80 and highway 280. We all need to meet up sometime and sit around a fire since we are within mintues of eachother.


----------



## jason99ws6

Bill23 said:


> Okay, the scope wasn't off and I just missed.  That is a nice deer Southpaw.  As one of my buds stated, I had a camera stolen off the property I own down the street from my lease in just the last two weeks.  I sure wish we could catch these guys.  Put your cameras off your roads of they will get it.



Just messing with ya Bill


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Shot may have been on our club, a member shot a doe Sun. morning. Got a pretty good buck off the camera too.




Dang nice buck Paw! We aint seen him on our end of the road. Hope you get him.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> We are about halfway down James Posey in between highway 80 and highway 280. We all need to meet up sometime and sit around a fire since we are within mintues of eachother.




Sounds like a plan.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Sounds like a plan.



When do yall want to try and meet up?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

We'll be around from Friday into next week. Saturday midday or after the evening hunt may be best. I'm sure we'll have the grill fired up sometime and lots of tales flying after the first days hunt an cannon roars


----------



## jason99ws6

GaBuckSlammer said:


> We'll be around from Friday into next week. Saturday midday or after the evening hunt may be best. I'm sure we'll have the grill fired up sometime and lots of tales flying after the first days hunt an cannon roars



I know the PSE is strong...but wouldnt go as far as to call it a cannon!   Should be a good weekend!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Paw that is a very nice buck. Send it across the road......please. Hope you get him. Good luck.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Paw that is a very nice buck. Send it across the road......please. Hope you get him. Good luck.



Thanks a shooter indeed, hope one of us on here gets him. Then we'll get to see the "live" and "harvested" pics of him.
Really starting to see alot of scrapes on our property too. Good luck to everyone this coming weekend.


----------



## gratzdog

win280 said:


> Could be it was planted to deep,but most likely it is those doggone turkeys and other birds that eat the seeds before they germinated.



man that's what i was thinking too. Turkeys and others got to the seeds and left the peas on those two plots before they could sprout.


----------



## win280

Hope everyone has a great opening weekend. Be safe. Shoot straight, have fun and kill a big one.
We need to have another gathering soon.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

How diid everyone do this weekend? We had 2 nice bucks taken off our property Saturday evening.


----------



## win280

We killed a 11 pt. Sunday evening. I saw 4 does on sat P.m. had a buck blow at me getting out of the stand.


----------



## Bill23

SouthPaw Draw said:


> How diid everyone do this weekend? We had 2 nice bucks taken off our property Saturday evening.



Well, I didn't see a thing.  Had two guys looking for a deer on my property Saturday evening ruining my hunt.  I just hope they were not on my property when they shot.  It was close though.  I heard the shots at Delta Saturday evening.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Bill23 said:


> Well, I didn't see a thing.  Had two guys looking for a deer on my property Saturday evening ruining my hunt.  I just hope they were not on my property when they shot.  It was close though.  I heard the shots at Delta Saturday evening.



Bill23, I was in your boat. I came down Saturday morning to hunt one of my stands I always see deer out of that I had been waiting since the end of last season to hunt and found out one of the members had shot a deer out of it with a ML the night before.

Saturday evening, I went to another stand of mine and a member was sitting on the ground 30 yards from it on a stool. 

Sunday morning my dad came walking up on me at 9 asking if I needed help because he thought I had shot a deer. It wasn't me who had shot.

Bottom line. Didn't see any deer all weekend and it was a pretty miserable opening weekend full of disappointment. It can only go up from here.


----------



## Bill23

He Who Hunts said:


> Bill23, I was in your boat. I came down Saturday morning to hunt one of my stands I always see deer out of that I had been waiting since the end of last season to hunt and found out one of the members had shot a deer out of it with a ML the night before.
> 
> Saturday evening, I went to another stand of mine and a member was sitting on the ground 30 yards from it on a stool.
> 
> Sunday morning my dad came walking up on me at 9 asking if I needed help because he thought I had shot a deer. It wasn't me who had shot.
> 
> Bottom line. Didn't see any deer all weekend and it was a pretty miserable opening weekend full of disappointment. It can only go up from here.




Yeah.  We will get them next time.


----------



## gratzdog

*slow for us too*

Pretty slow for us as well.  Shot a doe saturday evening and we saw several small bucks sunday and monday. Nothing close to a shooter though.


----------



## win280

Going down for all of next week
With the cooler temps they should be up and moving during the day. Rut should be kicking in this week/next week.This last week the deer seemed to be  on lock down except at night according to a members hunting last week.Acorns falling every where.Hard to pattern with this many.With the wind next week I expect a lot of leaves to be falling.Easier to find working scrapes since  the ground is sooooo dry.
Please do a rain dance.


----------



## ashman6901

Starting to see some good sign lots of rubs and scrapes around white oaks. Acorns dropping and leaves falling. I'm here for the next 10 days hope the pre rut kicks in with colder temps.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Shot a coyote Saturday morning that came in to a doe bleat that came out sounding more like a fawn bleat and a doe Saturday evening, but very few deer seen this weekend. We've only seen small bucks so far this year, but rubs and scrapes are starting to show up more.


----------



## johnny

same here in upson county.seen some doe and small buck that came into doe n heat,wind doesnt help!seeing more scrapes and rubs.should be good next week i think!


----------



## ashman6901

Harvested a 4 yr old 8 pt notice for horns but good body size. Tarsals were black and could smell him coming. Killed him in a swamp bottom out of the wind as best as
possible.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Well had everything packed up to head down today and hunt through sunday. Stopped by the office and got word a bid was adjusted to tomorrow so now I am stuck here in the office until lunch time tomorrow. Oh well.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Any reports on the rut activity? Trying to figure when to take my vacation.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Any reports on the rut activity? Trying to figure when to take my vacation.



I have heard from someone who has been at camp all week that it is heating up good, he started seeing some bigger bucks chasing yesterday but has not been able to get a shot yet. I am planning to hunt Saturday - Monday.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> I have heard from someone who has been at camp all week that it is heating up good, he started seeing some bigger bucks chasing yesterday but has not been able to get a shot yet. I am planning to hunt Saturday - Monday.



Going to be a little warm this weekend ( in the low 80's) but I think it is going to turn a little bit cooler next week. Cahnce of rain coming to next week. Hope we get some cooler weather soon to get the bucks on their feet. Should be getting good as far as chasing goes.


----------



## riddler

Came down early to get a Friday afternoon hunt in.. About 75 degrees and wind ia blowing. Saw several new and fresh scrapes on the in to the stand. Hoping wind will lay this evening. Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## riddler

Have seen 7 so far today.  4 different bucks. Had a spike chasing.  Other memebers seeing bucks to.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Just got back this morning. Saw a lot of does and some small bucks, I had a big buck bedded in the thick bottom right behind my stand saturday afternoon and he got up and walked off before I could get turned around. He never paid attention to the does that came through but the small bucks were chasing them. Shot a big doe Saturday night as well.


----------



## huntinga

Same here, spikes and 4 pointers chasing. Saw 2 good bucks just crusing and not interested in the doe yet. Hopefully the big boys will start this weekend.


----------



## He Who Hunts

I had to work over the weekend, but my brother shot a 9-pointer Sunday morning that he said was just cruising. He saw another big buck Saturday morning that was cruising as well, but couldn't get a shot. All does seen were calm and had nothing on their trail.


----------



## jason99ws6

Had 4 does all through the morning come trotting by sunday morning.  Thinking they may have been pushed by neighboring hunters on other property but nothing following them.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Hoping to get to the woods this weekend and hunt through next week. Hope its not over when I get there or weather messes us up.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Heading down tonight to hunt Friday through Sunday. Haven't been in two weeks because of work so I'm excited about the prospects this weekend.


----------



## jason99ws6

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Hoping to get to the woods this weekend and hunt through next week. Hope its not over when I get there or weather messes us up.



Hopefully you will be there in time Satuday to help me drag my big 'un out.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Anybody killed this deer in the poplar trace area? We got pictures in September and early October and then nothing. Not sure if he made somebody a pretty trophy or if he's in hiding


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

How did everyone do this weekend? I was unable to get down due to looking for a house. Hoping to go down thursday night and hunt through sunday.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Anybody killed this deer in the poplar trace area? We got pictures in September and early October and then nothing. Not sure if he made somebody a pretty trophy or if he's in hiding



Nobody on our club has taken him, I don't have him on any of my cameras and not sure if other members in our club have pics of him or actually saw him.
Was down last week for 4 days, saw a limited amount of chasing by the younger bucks but have yet to see the mature (3 1/2 yr. and older) bucks chasing. Some of our members are convinced the deer are on lock down and are actually are breeding now? What does everybody else think, is the rut close to being complete?
One of our guys did take a nice 4 1/2 yr. old 9-pointer that grossed 130" last week.


----------



## riddler

We have seen a mixture.  One guy killed an 8-pointer on our club Saturday.  A 4-pointer came by chasing a doe and the 8-pointer came out of the same direction less than a minute after they came through.  Some have reported seeing mature bucks chasing as well.  Surely we have 1 more good weekend left with some chasing.  We had 4 hunters this weekend and saw about 6 different bucks, some chasing and some crusing.


----------



## Backstrappin

Had a good size 10 pointer killed on our club this weekend by himself.  Hocks dark brown and smelly but not quite black and soaked yet.  Not much else seen other then an small 8 and a couple of does and no chasing that we seen.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*2 Eight's &*

5 doe so far-we need special permission to shoot these rangey assed spikes with 12 inch antlers and their nutsack dragging the ground!  Those suckers keep eating my wheat and corn, breeding my doe's,  and act all defiant like they know the game !!!!


----------



## He Who Hunts

I'm glad some of you guys are having good luck, I just wish it would rub off on us near Woodland. This is the worst season I've ever had since I started hunting in Talbot in 1993. I've seen three deer and only one since rifle season began. I've got one stand I could see multiple deer out of nine out of 10 sits in the past that I've hunted five times this year without seeing a deer.  Between our club's property in Harris and Talbot — total of 300-plus acres — our club has killed three does and a 9-pointer and that's about all that's been seen.

We did have a guy see two lone bucks last weekend cruising off in the distance in a clearcut so maybe things will pick up this weekend. Good luck guys.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Any reports, leaving tomorrow to go down for three days, they still rutting?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

They are still rutting. One of our guys killed nice 8 on poplar trace tract at 11AM today. Another saw buck chase doe across road near camp


----------



## Laroway

I was down there on Tuesday and Wednesday, saw a lot of activity.  Two big bucks chasing, a lot of lone does, three lone bucks cruising one of which I shot.


----------



## riddler

I am headed down Friday morning as well.  I will try to provide an update after the evening hunt.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## riddler

Very slow this afternoon. 3 hunters this evening but no deer were seen. Trail cams have several good bucks on it over the last week. Maybe the morning will be better.


----------



## jason99ws6

GaBuckSlammer said:
			
		

> Anybody killed this deer in the poplar trace area? We got pictures in September and early October and then nothing. Not sure if he made somebody a pretty trophy or if he's in hiding


 _Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


I found him


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

jason99ws6 said:


> _Posted from Gon.com App for Android_
> 
> 
> I found him




Heck yeah you did!!!  Awesome job brother!


----------



## jason99ws6

man we had a great week at camp and this just topped it off on Friday night!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Great Talbot buck, very unique rack, congrats.


----------



## Bill23

jason99ws6 said:


> _Posted from Gon.com App for Android_
> 
> 
> I found him





What a week.  A little teamwork and friendship can make some extraordinary life moments.  Congrats Jason.


----------



## jason99ws6

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Great Talbot buck, very unique rack, congrats.



Thanks...not bad for a first big one.


----------



## jason99ws6

Bill23 said:


> What a week.  A little teamwork and friendship can make some extraordinary life moments.  Congrats Jason.



Yup..your exactly right Bill.   Best week ever.  And the hunting wasnt bad either.


----------



## He Who Hunts

jason99ws6 said:


> man we had a great week at camp and this just topped it off on Friday night!



That's an awesome buck Jason!

My luck turned around this weekend. The stand I had mentioned before that I had always seen deer in the past but had been shut out so far this year became fruitful again on Saturday when I had a doe come right under me before I even had a chance to put my gloves and mask on. It was still a couple minutes before legal shooting light so I watched her pass and then about 25 minutes later a buck came following her trail. He was busted up with four on one side, two of which were broken, including the tip of the main beam, and the whole left side had broken off three inches above his head. His ear also had a four inch split in it, so he had been to battle. The deer weighed about 170.

We had two other deer shot this weekend too, so I guess things are finally picking up for us near Woodland.


----------



## jason99ws6

This bucks hocks were dark..but not black like he was in full rut.  Hit a Primos can Bleat about 4-5x about 5:15pm and he come out of a pine thicket down into the hardwood creekbottom i was in about 10 mins later.  heard him grunt twice on top of the ridge and had his nose to the ground on the way down.   Ended up being about a 15yrd shot at most.  I was sitting in a homemade 8ft ladder stand.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

jason99ws6 said:


> Yup..your exactly right Bill.   Best week ever.  And the hunting wasnt bad either.




Where is your property at, was wondering if it was close to ours?


----------



## jason99ws6

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Where is your property at, was wondering if it was close to ours?



I hunt with GaBuckSlammer and Bill23 right off of poplar trace and hwy208.  about a 1/4 mile down poplar trace.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

jason99ws6 said:


> I hunt with GaBuckSlammer and Bill23 right off of poplar trace and hwy208.  about a 1/4 mile down poplar trace.



Yeah you are close to our club, Delta Club is the one I'm in on Hwy 80 and Poplar.


----------



## gratzdog

*waiting on this one*

Hopefully he's still around...


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Nice buck, hopefully this one is still alive too.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Well since Jason killed my gnarly buck     I guess I'll set my sights on looking for this one  


Most recent pic I have of him is about a week ago and nobody on our lease has gotten him. Now to find where he hides in the daylight


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Well since Jason killed my gnarly buck     I guess I'll set my sights on looking for this one
> 
> 
> Most recent pic I have of him is about a week ago and nobody on our lease has gotten him. Now to find where he hides in the daylight



Nice one, if he show's up on our lease I'll let you know.....


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Awesome!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Polplar Trace Bucks*

Anybody seen any of these?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Anybody seen any of these?


Man that first buck looks like a Wisconsin buck. Is it a six pointer with no brows? Haven't seen or have any pics of either one.


----------



## triple play

That 1st one looks like one we were seeing for a few weeks-if he has browtines. Looks like a northern buck. We're off Pobiddy.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

What's the word on buck activity in the area? Any signs of bucks still trailing? Rut seemed to trickle long time this year in our area. 

Anyone in the Poplar Trace area had any more theft issues? Just found out we've had a 2 man ladder stand go missing in the last 2 weeks. This is the 4th item to be stolen from our club this season. Nothing ticks me off worse than a thief. And you can call this premeditated if you want, but if I ever catch who's doing it theyre not gonna like the outcome of our meeting. Got some ideas who it may be. Keep an eye out for your stuff.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

PM sent to you slammer.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

On a brighter side, Sunday morning while walking around I found 6 fresh scrapes and a couple of them were really fresh and wet in the middle. Guess the rut is over if theyre back to scraping. Never really saw a peak at our place, just a trickle of sorts. Maybe this way we'll have a better secondary rut in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

SouthPaw

Believe he is an 8, both pics wee taken on a scrap abput 100 west of Polplar Trace. He soes look like a nothern buck to me.


----------



## gratzdog

GaBuckSlammer said:


> On a brighter side, Sunday morning while walking around I found 6 fresh scrapes and a couple of them were really fresh and wet in the middle. Guess the rut is over if theyre back to scraping. Never really saw a peak at our place, just a trickle of sorts. Maybe this way we'll have a better secondary rut in a couple of weeks.



Yep same on our property.  Saturday morning i watched a spike and a 4-pointer make new scrapes while i was sitting in the stand.


----------



## triple play

Let me see if i can get this pic to come up.


----------



## triple play

One more pic. Some varmint bumped my cam.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Hunted friday through sunday, saw lots of does and one shooter 8 but couldnt get a shot on him. Finding fresh scrapes all over again.


----------



## gratz71

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Hunted friday through sunday, saw lots of does and one shooter 8 but couldnt get a shot on him. Finding fresh scrapes all over again.



Finding fresh scrapes on our property...even tried some of the famous homebrew and made a scrape and bucks are hitting it pretty good!!


----------



## Flintridge

*NE talbot*

Got this buck on a scrape last Friday night right behind our cabin.  Last saturday morning I saw some chasing and drew back on a decent 8 that was following 2 does but couldn't get a shot because he stopped behind a tree, dangit!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Sounds like the second rut is in.


----------



## win280

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Sounds like the second rut is in.


What you hearing?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

win280 said:


> What you hearing?



Think the 2nd rut possibly has come and gone. My buddies were down this past weekend, very slow, hardly any activity.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Same thing at our place. Found one scrape clean and fresh. But no deer were seen.


----------



## win280

Very slow at our place also. Haven't seen the amount of deer this year as last. I think the warm weather during lat Oct/early Nov. had the bucks running more at night and not so much during the day.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Very possible. I saw lots of deer in daylight in early to mid November and late October. But I never saw a decent buck. Only scrubs. Primary rut seemed to trickle more than hit hard. Seemed like we had 3 weeks of activity and then it died. The cameras proved the deer and good bucks were still there though. Just not in the same spot that we were.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Had two eights and a doe killed this past weekend. 

One good 8 and then a small basket rack 8 that had half its back right hoof broke off and could barely walk on it.

My dad saw a shoot 8 but could not get a shot on it and brother saw a few does. Will be heading back down this weekend and hopefully get some honeysuckle patches planted.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody go down last weekend? Members at our club were down last weekend and saw hardly any deer moving.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Ended up not being able to go down but the plan is to head down and hunt friday morning through monday morning. Hopefully see something moving.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Nothing seen at our place. The late season disappearing act is in full effect


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Strange season for sure. We had numerous shooter bucks on camera but never caught any chasing. Wonder where they went? Adjoining clubs had same issues so they weren't killed, at least not close by. We have seen plenty of small bucks. In fact, we probably have to many bucks. Last year, 50% of the deer seen were bucks. This year, it is probably more than that.


----------



## ddoctor

Anything going on down there?  We will be headed to the woods for the next two weekends and hope something is moving.


----------



## Flintridge

They were moving Sunday morning...saw 12 does and someone hunting with me saw 9.  I think the cold front and the full moon had them moving...no bucks were seen though.


----------



## ehunt

wow wee


----------



## ehunt

shiloh! im thinkn' 20-21" spread.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody been doing any late season hunting?


----------



## ehunt

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Anybody been doing any late season hunting?



yep but only been seein' the deer in the evenings


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

ehunt said:


> wow wee





Nice!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Any clubs in the Poplar Trace area have any openings this year?

Whats everybody's going rates for memberships as well as hunters per acre ratio? Cost per acre for lease?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

We will have a few openings off of James Posey Rd which is very close to Poplar Trace.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Any clubs in the Poplar Trace area have any openings this year?
> 
> Whats everybody's going rates for memberships as well as hunters per acre ratio? Cost per acre for lease?



We may have a couple on our club. We have 25 members on 2500 acres.


----------



## Pavy

Anyone in the Arrowhead club take a doe this morning right after 11 am that had already been shot?  Me and my dad were looking for one for about 3 hours to no avail.  Found bone, tissue and a few drops of blood at shot site, then nothing for about 50yrds, then found a nice big spot of lung blood and then only 1 little spot 20 yrds past that.  Heard a really close shot in the direction she was travelling so hoping someone got her.


----------



## gregj

Was there anyone else down there with you and your dad?
 I was there on Friday with Jack, Sean and Dick.  I left Saturday afternoon and I think Jack and Sean were also 
leaving in the eveining.  What area did you shoot it at?


----------



## Pavy

It was just us, but man was there a lot of shooting today and all around us.  We are on 100 acres of private land, all hardwood, surrounded by Arrowhead and some other lease land (Burgin tract).


----------



## gregj

Ok,   i thought you were on  Arrowhead,  I know what  land you are refering to.  We are on two sides of you. I think there is a bunch of guys from Blue Ridge that are on the west and far north side of you. Fyi....we found a dead 
8 point on the end of what we call the cemetary rd.  a couple of weeks ago. it would be on the east and north side of your property.  did anyone on your side shoot one and not find it.  When we found it . the coyotes had gotten most of it.  I have the rack,  I was going to do a European mount .


----------



## Pavy

No, I only saw 1 buck this season on opening day, a nice 8 point, but no shot.  Dad had one come directly behind him while sitting on the ground and had no shot, just saw it wheel around and take off.  This was our 1st year on the property and we're just getting it figured out...pretty rough this year, but now we have high hopes for next season.


----------



## bigfatboy

FYI : Arrowhead hunt club had one of our pipe gates  broke into and some barb wire removed to gain access to our property. this was sometime around the 20th. We are located on anderson rd.


----------



## win280

Just wanted to shout out to the group at Slippery hill hunting club.
I enjoyed eating and hanging with ya'll Saturday evening. Maybe we can do it again at my place.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

win280 said:


> Just wanted to shout out to the group at Slippery hill hunting club.
> I enjoyed eating and hanging with ya'll Saturday evening. Maybe we can do it again at my place.



Mo is a stand up guy that runs this club, he hooked me up with some windows for my shooting house, and even brought them to my club, thanks Mo!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Win280,

Let's see if we can get South Paw and some others to join us at your place.

Any takers?


----------



## win280

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Win280,
> 
> Let's see if we can get South Paw and some others to join us at your place.
> 
> Any takers?



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Canuck5

We enjoyed your company too, Win280!  Thanks for bringing the pork!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

I'm ready, you guys name the date.


----------



## win280

I'm booked with turkey season until Mid-late April.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Well our time in Talbot has come to an end sadly. We have gotten out of our club down there. We have two metal tower stands that we built that are 4x4 and 4x6, 10' to the floor. We would like to sell them to someone around the area, if you are interested PM me. MODS if this is unacceptable I apologize and please remove it. They are easily moved and light weight.


----------



## win280

Hate to hear you are going somewhere else.Talbot is a great county.Hopefully you will find another club.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

We are not going anywhere else, with me having to relocate to florida for work and my fathers job being a bit iffy we just could not justify the money to get back in the club this year. We loved it down there and will probably get back in next year but just had to give it a break this year as much as we did not want too.


----------

